# Woking Nuffield Part 14



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Ladies

KT - just wanted to reassure you about your 1 embie decision. 1)The clinic wouldn't advise it if it reduced your chances of a BFP 2) The issue with twins, as you say, is one of your health, and also of the health of the twins. I know of 3 pairs of twins who have been born very prematurely in the last few weeks (6-10 weeks early). And that brings with it a whole lot of heartache and potential health problems. (Luckily all three sets are out of the danger zone now and looking as if they'll be fine and dandy).

Emma - well done on the scan. Keep drinking loads!

Cecilie x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow how much do we all talk a new board already

Thanks Cecile, I think it is in my head I had assumed I would have twins as a tarot reader told me on new years eve last year, without knowing anything about IVF etc, just came straight up to me at a party and said I just wanted you to know you are going to have successful IVF this year and you will be pregnant by the end of the year with twins one of each.

So does that mean that as we are only having one embie now, this one wont work, but the next one will ------ oh how am torturing myself !!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Woo Hoo - I start stimming TONIGHT!!!!!
And scan showed the nasty PCO I have has cleared up - no cysts in sight!
And the Sun is shining
And I'm off for reflexology in an hour.

I love life 

Ktx - you can still have twins with one emby.........


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

But not one of each....


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Maybe she ment - one well behaved and one little horror


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

He he!!! Maybe I shouldnt look into it too much, maybe she got it wrong!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I had a 'psychic' tell me I was going to fall in love and marry a tall dark man with children. DH is short and brown/blonde


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Oooh maybe they are talking about your little one when he grows up !!!!!!  What a nightmare we are, I am terrible if they tell me something I want to hear I believe it if not I ignore it!!!!


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

A tarrot card reader told me years ago that my relationship with DH was only a short term fling


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Bendy-Well done like your ticker   not long now honey, how are you feeling??

Kate-Only 2 days to go   

Cecilie-Thanks honey i had a call from the clinic they said my oestrogen is 3000 so im more advanced than i should be so dropped my down to 2 bottles of menopur as they dont want any more follies growing and to slow the others down, as they said im responding too well  

Wildcat-Well done bet your happy  

Im not taking my d/f and nor is bendy so i personally think it should all be ladies other wise they might think me and bendy are a couple  

Beaker-Fab news honey, good luck with stimms   

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

My oestrogen is 144 on CD4 is that too high?

Bendy.xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Another thread! Wow it was only a few days since the last one! 

All this talk of 1 vs 2 embies is going round in my head, I'm so torn too. I wish they gave us more statistics to look at to help us make a decision that we could all be comfortable with, but there isn't much to go on. We made teh decision to put back one after Mr R told us it was better that way, but we don't have a lot of money left and I would be gutted if we went with one and it doesn't work, but on the other hand if we go with 2 and have twins I'd be worried for their health (having 2 babies isn't an issue!).  Oh my what a choice - I will keep pondering and discussing with hubbie and I love to hear all your comments and why you chose what you chose so keep it coming - it helps us (well me) to feel better about it.

I'd better run - it's injection time - I'll be back later


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im not that old and i want two embies will be gutted if i dont get two


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I hear you Bendy, I want 2 also - Me and hubby are so torn over this issue this evening, it's the main topic of conversation. It's getting closer for us as we are a week away from E/C now and I'm beginning to feel the pressure (I've been sooo calm over this whole thing so far) I think I just want to go and scream into something for at least 2 minutes.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I think it is one of the biggest decision in the whole IVF process. I think we all just need to do what feels right and although everyone tells me one embie... i would really like two.

My acupuncturist asked me to think of some questions for her as she said I'm not getting very involved? What can i ask her next time i go?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy/Wildcat-im going to worry about that when e/t happens mr r said that he will see on the day! he knows what he is talking about it so try not to worry 

Think your results are fine bendy mine are 3000 which is too high


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

So a final count - who is going tomorrow to the meeting in Guildford?

I'm in 

Can't wait to meet you all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

im in will be good


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

is is me or does the stimms injection sting a little? what a palava with all that mixing  
Hope I get better with practise 

I'm sticking with 1 emby - can't risk two as our history is just two scarey for multiple birth.

Hope everyone sleeps well.

Night night
Deb


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beaker-Yeah it does sting doesnt it   oh well hopefully it will all be worth it.
see you tomorrow have a nice sleep too. im off to watch bb now  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Phew - its not just me.

Looking forward to tomorrow evening now!
Sleep tight
Deb[br]Posted on: 28/06/06, 22:07Good morning Campers (sorry got Hi de hi on the brain this morning) 

Everyone ready for tonight?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning girls,
I had a  a last Thurs but had to test yesterday anyway, the test I got from the hospital was duff and I had to go and buy one! Obviously I knew it was negative so was a bit miffed that I had to waste more money.

The Nurse called me this morning to see how I got on cos they hadnt heard from me, I called them last Thurs and again on fri as they asked me to and Wed am because their test didnt work, Im a bit annoyed that they didnt make a note that I had got AF last week, I know im nit picking because we are dowm on our luck at the mo but can you believe I cant see MR R until September to get a follow up appt, I assumed a follow up after a negative result would be part of the whole cycle, and we have tons of questions, she did say they could put our notes to him and we could see one of the nurses!

Am I just being a bitter old hag?

Gill


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Blimey you ladies can 

Glad all the scans went well Beaker, Emma, Wildcat 
Well done to Nibbles and Lucy Feet up and chill out!  and lits of sticky vibes 
Jules hope your having a nice rest and lots of sticky vibes for you  
Hello to all you other ladies 
Have a good meet tonight 
Alilsha x[br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 09:48Gill no you're not
I think it's reasonable to expect them to know what's going on especially with your sad result 
I'm a bit shocked you have to wait until September! that's not good as you need answers to your questions now  Maybe you should make a complaint?
All the best
Alisha x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Gill I am sorry to hear you have had a bad experience with them, just keep calling and insist you see Mr R, I don't think it is very good to pay all that money and not get to see the consultant to discuss the outcome.....


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

oh gill hunny i know how you feel. after our last icsi bfn we had exactly the same problem with mr c. we had to start our next fet cycle without speaking to him persoanlly, although some messages did go back and forward via the nurses. i think its ridiculous they dont schedule you in a follow up in case of bfn but they wont. i even asked this time. i think you should call back and get on their backs about it. i know sometimes they have got the consultants to put xtra clinics in. the ridiculous thing is they know this is a problem. my last icsi when i had this issue with them was in january and at the time they admitted it was a problem and not good enuf so i dont know why they dont change it. 

take care lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Gill-  sorry for your BFN and also the experience of the clinic you have recieved, they are really good in my experience. maybe get yourself away on holiday to get over the horrible ivf journey and hopefully you will come back refreshed. 

Beaker-All ready for tonight cant wait  

Lucy-How are you honey  

Hi to Alisha,Kate,Cheesy,Bendy and anyone else!

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

well had the midwife appt yesterday, not alot involved really, she took all my bloods again although I had them for the clinic, I go to see her again when I am 16 weeks and have my 12 weeks scan when I will be nearly 14 weeks on 11th July. She gave me loads of forms and books and stuff and we have to decided by the next appt where we want to have bubba. I have always been under Heatherwood in Ascot with endo and stuff and wanted "it" there but they dont take fertility patients   are we black sheep of society or something   So looks like Wexham, Royal Berks or Wycombe, so in the midst of booking show rounds. She also said that at 10+5 weeks unlikey could hear the heartbeat but would try if I wanted as most say no as they get upset, understandably, if they cant but I said no, give it a go. So she did and after hearing my lunch   I heard a wonderful loud and fast heartbeat which she says was great for being so early, made my day  

She asked if I had any questions and I said no, but of course, I left the room and I did   mainly can I go back to aerobics, so I think I'll wait till the next scan and ask.

love to all
cheesyb
xx

p.s enjoy your night out tonight


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Ohhh that's fantastic Cheesyb


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all 

em, im fine thanks. i feel so much better today. i spent yesterday horizontal and today my stomach is nearly back to normal. im soo pleased. i have felt awful for about a week now, so its nice not to feel sick or in pain. im also bit gutted about only getting one frostie out of our 9 embies, but i know i am lucky to have got my two embies on board. i think its just a shock as last time we got 5 frosties and i expected this time to go better as i was on a much higher dose of menopur and got more eggs. anyway i know the only that matters is the bfp at the end which we didnt get before so lets hope this time will be better. anyway im back studying today but not back to work till monday.

how you today. are you back for another scan tommorow?

cheesy, wow how wondeul to hear the hearbeat. bet you cant wait for the scan. 

Lucy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Cheesy How exciting..... I bet you cant wait, my friend is due tomorrow but knowing  her  she is always late but she said hearing the heart beat was amazing......

Lucy     you wont even need the frosties!!!

Have a good day all -- its quiet on here today?


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks kt[br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 10:50btw, i think its always quiet when em is busy. she can  and  and


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma will have your guts for garters you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi Lucy  you lot dont need me to chat for England!!!  good to hear your resting im hoping you will get your dream this time honey. did mr r do it or mr c only asking cause the 2 embie thing

Cheesy-Fab news honey!!! bet its all starting to feel real now 

Kate-Your right i bloody will [br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 11:03has anyone heard from Florrie  she was meant to test monday   and hasnt updated her diary


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

was only saying that cos miss when your not around. thought it would make you post.

mr c did it. he has never tried to push us with the one embie thing. although i ahve to admit on my first icsi i prob could have been persuaded to one. our hurdle back then was that dh sperm could fertilise an egg. once we got the embies it didnt really occour to me i wouldnt get pg, so i prob would have been ok with one, as i just assumed it would work. but this time after our last two failures with good embies he would have had a fight   on his hands if he had tried to push us for one.  . i think it really does depend on individual situation. i can see why with a first go at ivf mr r likes to cautious. 

Lucy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

this is all so interesting, cause we saw Riddle and it was never discussed, we just signed for two and that was it   obviously needed to cause only 1 implanted but a special one at that    

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

No I havent heard from Florrie, hopefully she is too busy celebrating her good news
[br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 11:20Bendy what did you sign for at your implications meeting? As you age being 7 years younger than me as I will be 31 by ET Mr R will really push you for only 1 as both he and Rachel really really pushed us, I still wish I had signed for 2 but my hubby put his foot down as was really frightened by what could go wrong, so it better bloody work or I will not be impressed....


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Good morning all - another   day, way better than last weeks rain!

Nibbles and Bendy - as we are all travelling up from Fleet, do you want to car share? I'm more than happy to drive you both (Nibbles you shoudn't be driving anyway - it's take it easy time for you hun!).

Gil - sorry to hear you are having troubles with the hospital. I agree with you and that you should have a follow up appointment - after all we all pay a LOT of money for this, so 15 mins of the consultants time is not a lot to ask. Perhaps we can start an online petition or something to push for this?

Lucy - glad to hear you are feeling better today, just keep yourself sat down and enjoy the studying and not having to go back to work just yet. I'm sending   vibes that you won't need those frosties  

Cheesyb - great news, I'm so pleased to hear that things are moving along for you and going well! You shoudl be able to hear something on certain scanners - I think it depends on the equipment that they have - do a little research online so you are prepared before you go in

I have a nasty headache this morning, I think I need to lie down. 

Can't wait to meet everyone later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I have signed for 2 embies, mr r said he will see on the day of transfer, but i have been pg before and im under 35 so thats what made him decide


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

He said the same to me too Emma, so Good Luck Bendy I think you might have a fight on your hands there hun......Go girl


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

now im confused. so emma is being pg before a thing that would make him more or less likely to put two back ?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah, he said the same to Bendy too and because were both under 35, makes it more likely that they will split.
I suppose if you look at jay she had 2 sons before then had 2 embies and was pg with twins then this time she was told one and is now pg with one


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I think if you have been pregnant before it means it is more likely to take and therefore if you have two you are more likely to have both stick and potentially split and therefore potentially have triplets or god forbid even quads!!!! ooo what a scary thought....[br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 11:54Lucy did you have 1 or 2 at ET


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi 
Thanks for your replies am calm and collected now!!

just butting in on the 1 or 2 embie issue we had our implications meeting in Feb and nothing was mentioned then however we had to make our decision whilst I was sitting on the couch knickerless just before ET and my professional head said 1.

Mr R said the stats of birth defects in twins and triplets  has only just been published however they have been aware of the stats for years.

I feel on our FET I want 2 back however DH still says 1, I dont want the little mite to be left to perish if it makes the thaw!!

Gill


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

KT,

I watched a prog on a lady who that happened to. both embies split and she ended up with quads, it was v dodgy she ended up in hosp for the last 4 months of pg. the babies were all in scbu for ages.

i had two transferrred and have never even had the slightest whiff of a bfp so maybe thats why.

Lucy [br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 11:58gill, i conpletely understand that you wouldnt want to let am embie perish. how many will they thaw? [br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 12:00gill btw, i just thought, they can re-freeze embies so you wouldnt have to let it perish.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Lucy-yeah i would go for two if i was you i will listen to mr r on the day but if there not grade 1 i will ask for 2


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

What a nightmare, I think the problem is we have too much information to hand and watch too many programs, if only we could just click our fingers and be preggers life would be so simple...


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Can they really refreeze that sounds a bit dodgey! you wouldnt do it with a chicken LOL XXXX

Gill


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

you cant liken a chicken to an Embie how funny ..........


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

KT, i agree.

Emma, i dont think the grading makes a huge difference to actual succesful pg outcomes. mr c said although they use it, he has seen many pg's with grade 3 or 4 embies and lots of bfn with grade 1 embies. he said dont get hung up on it, as its just not that relevant. I agree though, good idea to go with what mr r suggests. he is the expert after all and wants you to have a succesful outcome as much as you do. all clinics want good stats its what makes the money.

apparently yes. there was another thread on it ill try and find it for you. and the other girls said exactly that about the chicken. 

Lucy [br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 12:09re freezing thawed embryos

here is one but its not the one i was talking about. ill look for the other one. [br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 12:12oh sorry it didnt work will try again


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

I didn't have any grade 1 embies but I got a BFP  

I know some clinics refreeze embies, but I don't know if Woking does. If anyone knows or gets a chance to ask could they tell us?

Cecilie


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

re freezing thawed embryos [br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 12:14oh sorry i cant workout how to put the link here basically its on about page 5 of the fet thread.


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

yes - refreezing thawed embryos.
For my FET they defrosted a total of 5, used 2, 2 perished on their own and I don't know what happened to the last one... I assumed it couldn't be frozen a second time so didn't ask about it...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Girls i think your all going


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I signed up to two embies

B.x[br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 12:58Oh and im not mixing drugs....

I take 0.5 of buserelin then the day after my baseline scan i take menopur as well so two jabs.

Thats different from you guys as you mix?

B.xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bendy its the Menopur you have to mix the same as me..... Two Jabs, one needs mixing sorry


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ohhh im glad im the same!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

does your busreline then change to 0.2ml after baseline scan?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yes bendy it does change to 0.2 honey after scan


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Yep - I'm the same as you Bendy. 
now on 0.2 Buserelin and 150 Menopur (two powers and one water). Had a right faff last night trying to get the bloomin liquid up into the syringe after it had mixed - kept getting a vacumn and the liquid kept getting pulled back into the bottle .

My stomach now looks like I've done 10 rounds with miek tyson. Has anyone tried injecting in the thigh? I'm considering it to give my poor belly a rest.

Only 6 1/2 hours to go......


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Dr Riddle wont sign me off either which is odd as i thought he would.

I havent even said hello yet!

Hi everyone!!

B.xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

bendy you can sign yourself off sick for 7 days. dont even need a dr note. thats what ive done this week and im glad i did cos i couldnt have gone back to work.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

nope I wasnt signed off either, I worked


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

i took annual leave on my first week of first icsi. but i didnt need to i was fine after that one.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon Girls,

Just a quick post as I am not feeling too bright at the moment. You know I said the other day that my chest was feeling tight when I was taking deep breaths, well over the last 24 hours I have also had a pain on and off under my rib cages. Possibly nothing to do with treatment but a bit worrying. DH phoned the Nuffield today and I am going to pop in tomorrow morning to see one of the nurses just to give me the once over. I was really looking forward to meeting up tonight, but will have to see how I feel later. 

The whole 1 or 2 Embie debate has really taken off over the past few weeks - I think there was a seminar that Mr R and Caroline went to showing a lot more research. What Mr R said to me was that if you are under 30 then they reallly are going to enforce that it is only 1, between ages of 30 - 35 it is up for negotiation, and over 35 they will transfer 2.  I am 31 so fell into the "up for negotiation" category.


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm not signed off either but got this week off at the discretion of my boss - he's also been through IF so he understands  

I'm really bored now though, climbing the walls, actually can't wait to go back to work on Monday  

Wildcat, I'd love to car share! That way we'd only have the hassle of parking the one car  

For those of you who wondered what happened to my other 2 embryos....one of them never developed past 2-cell, the other one did but we decided to let it perish as didn't feel worth it to freeze just the one. So all hope to the two inside me  

 to everyone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Jules-Get yourself to the clinic honey i think d/h did the best thing  

Girls i was told mr r would sign me off from e/c onwards for the 2 weeks i will ask again tomorrow, if not i will get a note off gp, she been through ivf too


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am self employed so I havent got the signing off issue, however I feel it is probably worthwhile having a couple of days off to recover after ET, but to then work the rest as it keeps your mind off it and helps the two weeks go quicker and then you are not stressing at every twinge etc.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

My job is too stressful to work, so im taking it off, boss was really sweet told me to take as much time as i needed...he kept poking my tummy today as it is massive due to bloating my zip is undone on my skirt


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

OOHh er Mrs, that could be taken the wrong way undone skirt and a poking from your boss!!!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

KTX


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

cheeky [br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 13:59just popping out for a fillet o fish cant help it havent had a mcdonalds for months and dont want to eat one of there fake meat burgers so going for the best of the worst  with chips ofcourse


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

You bugger, you have me feeling really hungry now, thats one down side of working from home, no nicely made sandwich shop sarnies....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mmmmm must admit though Kate i normally bring in my little cool box with my wholemeal rolls fruit etc but i couldnt be arsed


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nibbles - I've sent you a PM regarding car sharing.

Bendy - do you want to join us? I disn't see a reply from you hun, although I still have a headache and my eyes aren't focussing properly so I may have missed it - I finally gave in and took 2 paracetamol about 15 mins ago so I'm hoping they will magic it away!  
I'm also on Buserelin (0.2) and Menopur (3 amps) so we will all get the same! although emma is now only on 2 amps!

Emma - enjoy your mcd's it's lovely to have something you haven't had in ages and crave. I get that with KFC sometimes!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

OOO you mean girls KFC now that I like a nice zinger burger mmmmmmmmm

and I am sitting here eating my muller light !!! Banana and Custard though


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I have replied  

Go nurse that headache, doesn't sound too good


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

mmmm is the muller light nice was thinking of getting some of those...love banana and custard  

Wildcat-Get some sleep its the drugs honey and make sure your drinking loads of water


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

The paracetamol is kicking in finally!! I didn't want to take them but after 3 hours I had no choice! I have a conf call in 20 mins and need to focus, so I'm pleased the pills are working - I can think again!!!!

Emma, if I drink any more water I will expolde! I feel like a culander (sp?) these days


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

STOP THE TALK OF FOOD! ^shocked^

*drool* 

Right just so you all know the table is booked under the name "cooper" - I'm planning on getting there about 7.45 ish (assuming I can managed the bloomin injection tonight) 

Must dash a work is breeding on my desk

See you all later
Deb


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Have fun tonight guys, give us loads of feedback tomorrow so we all know how you got on......


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Beaker

Yes kate we will.. why are you not coming


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I have to work tonight I am afriad  I have three appointments


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhhhh Never mind we will miss everyone that cant make it   we will arrange another one another time


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

yes have fun 2 nite girls. 

kt, do you mind me asking what your work is. im intrigued by all you girls working at home. 


Lucy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am a financial adviser I have my own company and have offices on the ground floor of my home (3 story house) and have another adviser who works for me and an administrator, so its nice to work from home, but very difficult to have any time off as, even if I am not working, I have others in and they always end up just asking me 'just a quick question!!'


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

blimey that sound like hard work. i cant believe your only 30 and have your own company with people working for you, very impressive. im missing out on tonight too cos ive got to study. hopefully we'll get to go next time, with our pg bumps.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

How old are you Lucy?, I originally just went self employed and then had the option of having a guy that I used to work with come and work with me on a commission only basis so i dont have to pay him a salary and then I get to take a percentage of his comission so it was a no risk but all to win situation really


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ladies

signing off for the evening... have a lovely time  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi girls stop chatting so much


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

kt, yes that does sound like a good deal i have to admit. i am 30 too but feel like a baby couldnt possible own a company. 

em, sorry hun we will keep it to a minimum as im sure you will this eve  

have fun lucy


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Lucy, I'm sure Ktx can confirm - it is hard work being self employed.  You dont get paid when you dont work, no such thing as maternity pay   

I'm a photographer, and internet consultant these days. I love working at home, but it's very hard at times as you have to keep the business going, so there are times when I wish I was still an employee - although in the summer when I decide I want to sit in the garden and have a longer lunch, or go out shopping one afternoon - I love where I am!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well maternity pay is only £108 a week so its nothing, doesnt even pay half my mortgage, we will be in debt before I even start and so much for paying 40% tax all my life to the government    

Pro's and cons alround I suppose  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wildcat, do you know that even though you are self employed you would still be entilted to Maternity but for us self employeds they call it a Maternity Allowance rather than Maternity Pay it is the same amount as SMP £100 and something a week, for 12 weeks I think but hey ho its better than nothing.

Have a great time tonight all. [/size]

BYEEEEEE.........................


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye Cheesy  

Where is Bendy are you coming tonight young lady


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

KTx - ooo I will look into that, I did hear something but didn't think it was real - I must chase my accountant!

Bendy  - where are you?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night ladies

Have a lovely evening those of you not coming tonight 

See the rest of you tonight 

At least the board will be quiet tonight  

Emmaxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Still no sign of Bendy   I hope you are OK hun.

Nibbles, I will be with you just after 7pm!

See you all later ladies!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Woo Hoo - just about to leave. See you soon!

Beaker


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hope you all had a fab evening - looking forward to joining you next time

Sarah x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls, 

can you   in the 2ww. the clinic never mentioned this to me. i never have before to be on the safe side. but wondered if anyone had actually been advised. cheesy what bout you hun. did you? sorry for asking such a personal ? but you are my gold standard.  

Lucy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

ladies!


im a naughty let down!  im so sorry.  My poor dp broke his arm at work........he tripped down the stairs (need to do a sneaky    as i find it a bit funy) and had to go to frimley park.  This was at 5 ish and we have only just got back now.  Broke it in twi places and hes being a bit of a baby!

I just read a message from beaker saying im just about to leave now and im so JEALOUS that i couldnt come!!  I had my outfit and everything.  Hope you are having loads of fun! Well not too much as i want to be there too   

Bloody men always get in the way of everything.  And he wont let me sign it??  

I have been laughing tho as its his arm for his ........ erm how shall i put this...... his hand / arm he would use for his tommy tank.  Its staying on for ages so might be on at EC so he will need a hand from one of the nurses!

im so sorry i could contact anyone.....i didnt take down the mobile number beaker posted.

Feel really bad but maybe if you all had a good time we can do it again PLEASE!!!!

Luv to you all!

Bendy


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

bendy, 

your poor dh. how long till ec, he had better start practicing with the other hand now   . or maybe you could arrange for him to do his just before you go to ec so you can help.   that would be a bit   to explain.  

sorry you missed out tonight hun you must be disapointed. em was so looking forward to meeting you properly. maybe we should try and arrange another one soonish and hopefully we can all go next time. 

Lucy


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

OMG Bendy - I'm sorry to hear about your DP, he is going to have a terrible time when it comes to producing the goods, you will probably have to assist him on the big day - although that might help him if he suffers with nerves. Either that you will have to get him a sex toy to take with him!  (there are some interesting male toys out there!)

The meal was lovely - I'm so glad I went, everyone was really nice and it was a relaxed, and chatty evening! Beaker took a photo of us all (there were 5 of us in total) and I believe she will post it somewhere on the board. Great company, great food and lots of IVF talk!  

Emma - I hope your car gets sorted out (I will leave it up to you to explain!!) and that you get a nice replacement while they fix it

Sorry to those of you that couldn't make it - I'm sure we can arrange another night out soon!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Girls

Bendy-Sorry about d/p   what a bloody pain in the   he is (and make sure you tell him that from me)   Oh Bendy really   you couldnt be there  never mind hopefully the next meet we will all be pg  well it was a really good evening all of us on water   and as wildcat said it was a lovely evening   my car i have had it brand new since end of April well was driving and noticed the steering was really heavy (bmw x3 with 18inch wheels so what do you expect) felt like   as had to wait for Bmw assistance to pick me up...but wildcat and Nibbles came to the rescue and picked me up from where i was in Guildford  (and i was bloody early)   then i managed to drive it home so its sitting out on the road waiting for a transported to pick it up..so have d/p's car to take to woking (which i forgot he had so thought i would end up waiting all day to get my hire car) i was really upset and thought i wouldnt be able to get to woking for my scan!!    
Well i couldnt sleep last night my ovaries are killing me i was panicing in my sleep about some under qualified dr doing my e/c with out any g/a   and my (.)(.) are soooooooooo sore like someone has punched me in them  ..... i bloody hate this i want to be on the 2ww NOWWWW!!!!!!!! 

Hope everyone else is ok

Jules-Good luck at woking this morning hope everything is ok  

Wildcat-Good luck with your scan 

Nibbles and lucy-get yourself in the sun   dont over do it though!!   

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

OMG - Poor you Bendy. Bloomin men 

Well you can see us in glorious technicolor at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=0

Thank you all for a lovely night - I'm deffinately up for doing it again some time soon!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

glad you had a good evening. albeit a few hiccups  

Bendy - hope you and partner find a solution in time  

Emma, good luck for this morning    

Lucy - I was told to wait at least a week before sex on the 2ww and I had it once or twice towards the back end of the wait although partner was rather cautious to say the least, that it wasnt that good   plus I didnt have any baths, only showers and not hot ones. 

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks cheesy, think i will err on the said of caution. just in case. although i did promise myself i would not be so paranoid and obsessed this time and try and be normal.

girls glad you had a good time last night.

emma hope you get on ok at the clinic. 

take care Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Cheesy and Lucy

Lucy try not to worry, you should be like nibbles she has a very laid back attitude to it.. wish i did  

Beaker-Thanks for organising last night  

Cheesy-Happy 11weeks


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ah thanks Emma

Roll on 12 weeks        

plus does anyone know if I have a JPEG file on the server here of my 8 week scan photo, how I add it in? I tried to do it via my profile, browse etc.. and its blank, looks like it has to come from the web??

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

sorry cheesy i have no idea how to do anything computery hence my lack of photo on here.

emma, ooh tell me all about nibbles laid back attitude i love to hear how different people are. i really to want to adopt one of them.

Lucy [br]Posted on: 30/06/06, 09:45i mean adopt a laid back attitude as being obsessed hasnt worked for me in the past. [br]Posted on: 30/06/06, 09:47i didnt mean adopt nibbles


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Lucy


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Good morning ladies!

Nibbles has a great attitude  - she said last night that she is considering herself pregnant until proven otherwise! What a great way to be. 

I am definatley going to enjoy my 2ww and take it that I AM pregnant, enjoy it for what it is. Otherwise I will probably drive myself insane with worry, which is not good for you or the embie, so kick back, smile and be happy 

Cheesy - Beaker knows how to add pics - she put up the fab pic of us from last night - Thanks Beaker for remembering you camera!!

Bendy - how is DP this morning? has he started practicing with his other arm yet? !

Lucy - best to be safe and stay away from the naughty stuff, I don't know if it is allowed or not though, I'd have to check with the clinic. Last time i was pg hubby was too afraid to do anything anyway, so I'm sure it will be the same this time! I'll have to beg him for some  

Emma should be on her way to the clinic by now - good luck hun, let us know if your follies have slowed down a little. I'll be there myself in an hour


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bendy I am so sorry about your DP, I can understand why you had to have a private   though, at least he has about 4 weeks to learn to use the other hand!!!

Glad you all had a good time, piccy looks good, who went, Em, Beaker, Nibbles, Wild Cat and  sorry missed one.

VERY Nervous now as this is THE NIGHT !!!!!!

I am sure I will be fine though, will try and get online tomorrow or later to let you know how I got on, if not will definatly update on monday

Have a good day all

Katexx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

You will be fine Kate 

Cheesy - try adding your scan to the gallery - instructions are in the 'technical support' board. You need to make sure the scan is less than 45Kb in size (I think)

I'm off now - supposed to be packing for a wedding weekend and I'm still sat here in my jammies with my hair matted to my head. Just going to throw some clothes in a bag and jump in the shower.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend!
Deb


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

hi girls 
glad you all had a lovely night last night  Debs - was that the same table as last time?!  

I'm afraid it's a BFN from me today   Going away for the weekend with DH to let it all sink in  

Good luck to you all - hope to see some more BFPs on here soon 



Debs
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Debs - So sorry to here your news hun.
Not quite the same table - just opposite it 

I hope you and DH have a nice relaxing time this weekend. 
Take care hun

Deb


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Debs

I am really sorry to read your news  , take care

Beaker - thanks for the info will give it whirl  

Ktx - good luck for later, you'll be a pro junkie before you know it  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Debs, 

Im so sorry hun sending you a   . going away with dh sounds like its just what you need. take care Lucy


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hope,  I'm so sorry hun to hear your news     take some time out and enjoy your weekend away.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning ladies,

*Kate* - I was the other person at the dinner last night. We had a lovely time. When I was on my way over it felt like going on a bit of a blind date when you don't know what the person looks like who you are meeting!! Good luck for tonight.
*Beaker* - Thanks so much for organising last night.  Hope you have a brill time in Bath this weekend
*Emma & Wildcat* - Good luck for your scans today. Let us know how you get on later
*Nibbles* - Hope you are getting plenty of rest.
*Hope* - So sorry to hear your news. You and your partner look after yourselves. Here is a big 
*Bendy * - We missed you last night! Poor DH - what a time to go and break his arm!

 to all you other lovely ladies - Cheesy & Alisha & Luc and anyone else I have missed. It's Friday wo hoo!!

I went to the clinic this morning and had a scan. Basically the discomfort I have been feeling is due to the number of big follies I had. There is fluid left which is kinda pushing everything up which is why I have found it a bit uncomfortable to breathe deeply. So long as I have no other symptoms, feel sick, and still peeing ok, then nothing to worry about and drink loads and loads of water and rest. I am back on Monday for another scan just to check that the fluid is being absorbed - so another day off for me!! I just phoned work and they were sweet - telling me to rest and not worry so that is what I am going to do. Back to my sofa now!!

Jules


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hope 

I'm so sorry, life's not fair sometimes is it [br]

Posted on: 30/06/06, 10:57thanks for last night girls, it was fab! I agree with Jules, it is a bit like a blind date 

Wildcat - thanks so much for doing the driving 

Emma, hope bmw gives you a nice courtesy car 

I went for a walk around Fleet pond this morning, thinking that I needed to start doing some exercise after having vegged on the sofa for a week. Ouch, bad idea, halfway around I had to sit down and rest and then walk veeery slowly home - took me nearly 2 hours  My tummy is obviously not up for it just yet so I'll just chill out now for the rest of the day 

Lucy try not to get too obsessed with 2ww, I actually think it's a lovely time, you're as close to being pg as you possibly can so try to enjoy it!

xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hope I am so sorry sweetheart, have a lovely weekend I wish you well.. heres a big  .

Jules sorry hunny, I couldnt remember who the other person was who was going and I couldnt find it paging back as we have had loads of natter.......


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

KT, good luck with your jab, you'll be fine. 

nibbles, thanks im just not thinking about it this time and acting normal.  the last two times i spent the whole time obsessing about symptoms. i was really careful about everything i did, and stayed in for 2 weeks to be safe. on one occasion i pushed the boat out and went to the cinema and then worried the noise affected the embie implanting   . i moved really slow, laid down alot, ate brazil nuts, drank pinapple juice, wrapped my tummy to keep it warm i could go on and on. both the last two times i did think i was pg from et. but this time, i just think i either will be or wont be so there no point in worrying or looking for symptoms or being a ridiculous stationary hermit.   

take car eLucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Good luck tonight it will be fine i promise  

Hope-  so sorry honey, take time out for you and d/h

Hi to everyone else

Bit    sitting here   i now have 24 follies and my lining is 11.6 and there static so not grown too much
however they abandon tx when you have 25 follies, they have taken my blood and if it is around 10,000 they will abandon tx, i will then have to wait 2 mths to start again   im so ****** off with them to be honest as i they should of started me on 2 and worked there way up to 3 i just feel so numb at the moment i cant even get this right  i feel no symptons at all so im hoping i dont grow 1 more follie and that my bloods arent too high.

if everything is ok e/c will be friday so at least my embies will have 3 days instead of 2 days to divide...i just dont know what to do

Sorry girls


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

^reiki               Thoughts Emma, That is what you always tell us all.

I am sure everything will be fine, they have another week to grow so here is to a good week for you

Kx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-I know they will grow but they dont want me to have any more follies 1 more and they will abandon the tx, they might still do depending on my bloods today


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ah Emma, bless honey, you've waited soooo long   I thought it would be tough to get more follies at this close to E/C  

But I really, really, hope its not cancelled on you and they just adapt whatever they need to do to get you there

            

Hang in there love


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Cheesy  

Fingers crossed dont love Mr R at the moment


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

You ladies sound like you had a lovely evening, great photo!   
Hope so sorry to hear your news,   have a nice weekend away.
Emma sorry about your follies - fingers crossed and  lots of     for you.
Alisha x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Alisha 

How are you getting on


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Emma,

Sending you lots of     that the blood tests come back ok today and they don't abandon. It seems so unfair.  I really have everything crossed for you.

Jules xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks jules glad your ok


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

oh em hun im so sorry. so have they taken you off the menopur completely now? if they have your eggs shouldnt carry on growing. i think they often need the first cycle as a trial thing to see how your body reacts but obviously that doesnt help you. send you lots of     that those follicles dont grow. 

take care lucy


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

HopeSpringsEternal - I've posted on the OHSS thread  

Emma - Unless the 25 follicle rule is new I don't think they automatically abandon treatment if you get 25 follicles. Remember I had over 30 follicles and 30 eggs were collected. The key is your oestrogen level and excess free fluid. I'm sure if those are normal then they won't get hung up about an extra follicle.

I know it's devastating when you're facing potentially abandoning treatment - especially if you don't even get to EC - my thoughts are with you, as I know what it's like. What you can do to help calm everything down to get to EC at least is DRINK LOADS OF WATER AND REST!! These are the only things that are in your power just now. If it were me I would go home from work and go to bed until the next scan/bloods. And drink 3-4 litres of water a day.

The problem with ladies who are prone to hyperstimulating is that they can also be prone to under-produce if given too low a dose of Menopur - ie produce very few follicles, and then the cycle has to be abandoned for the opposite reason. So you see, it's not so straightforward - your tolerances are probably finer than for most. They do say that they don't have all the answers before starting treatment and that the first IVF tells the consultants a lot about a patient for future treatments. I know this doesn't help you right now, but I guess I'm saying don't be too angry with your consultant - your IVF protocol will have been worked out as a best estimate based on the information they had before you started treatment...

Sorry for the bla bla. I'm keeping everything crossed that you'll get to EC at least.      

Cecilie x

PS Lucy posted whilst I was writing this and said the trial thing in a much more succinct way than me. Sorry to be so verbose - I'm a gemini!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Ladies

Especially Cecillie as i know you have been there...i dont know what there going to do till they get my bloods back to be honest, but i feel fine, they said that at the moment i havent got ohss but am high risk to it....i know what you are saying and i have been sitting in the garden thinking and drinking water  
I saw Linda and she said that the rules are 25 follies to abandon, she is hoping that the 8-10 follies will dissolve or what ever they do. your right i would like to at least get to e/c and have them frozen, as i have got so close to this and as you all know what a horrible tx this is it's the worst thing i have personally been through, beating all my pg losses by 100% 

LucY-Thanks honey. no they havent said anything yet said the depending on my bloods may drop me down to one, the good thing is my womb lining is 11.7 so im happy about that as i have always had a problem with that hence my m/c etc.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Emma there are so many goal posts to reach in this IVF malarky. I hadn't realized that there was this one too   despite this knock, you're doing really well and we're all thinking lots of     for you and despite all this you still seem chirppy   which goes to show your made of the stronger stuff. 
I'm OK stimming at the moment 1st progress scan on Monday   
As I'm on this IVF ladder I'm starting to feel more & more nervous the closer I'm getting to the top -
But I'm sure that's the same for everyone on this journey
ALisha x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-Thanks honey  Just had a call from the clinic my bloods were over 7000 which linda said wasnt as bad as she thought  she also said that in the scan there was no free fluid which is also a good sign   i am to take 1 powder tonight 2 tomorrow and 1 on sunday and the scan on monday... i am to rest loads and drink lots of water which is what i have been doing  fingers crossed       everything will be ok for monday. so im still not out of the woods yet but im lucky to have an extra few days before the scan 

Thanks for all your support and i will update you monday


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Congrats Emma, they always like to give us a little frightner ever now and again dont they, 

Loads of water this weekend then hunny, and I am sure EC will happen next week......

Everything is crossed for you

Kx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Emma,

Glad that the blood tests were better news than you had thought and sending     for Monday.
Get plenty of rest this weekend, and remember water, water and more water!!

Take care.

Julesxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma, I am pleased they are 3000 lower than expected  

Yep loads of rest and loadsa water honey  , probably wont be an issue with the weather this weekend, you'll hardly notice    and I hope by the time I am back on line on Monday, you have some good news

Everything crossed love    

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Ladies  

Your all very special too me


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

well done emma, glad to hear its all ok. [br]Posted on: 30/06/06, 15:28now stop sitting at your computer and go and lay down


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Lucy

You can bloody talk  

Will get d/f to by me a curry tonight to cheer me up


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

good idea, and a toffee crisp with a litre of milk to go with it. i read on another thread that the reson the argc recommend the milk is to prevent ohss, so drink as much as you can hun.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks honey


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I've only just got home! (I did go to the hairdressers after the scan).  My scan was OK. I now have 10 follies on the left (up from 5) and still have 7 on the right and my lining is 8.6mm - up 0.1mm from Wednesday. They seem OK about the results so I am to just carry on and go  back on Monday.

Jules - lovely to meet you last night - I've sent you a private message about the Menopur...

Nibbles - Wow brave - fleet pond is at least a 1.5 mile walk, if you need to walk a little I have a treadmill - come round and use that - at laest you won't get stuck when you get tired!  Although it is a perfect day for a walk around the pond - for those of you that don't know it, it's gorgeous.

Emma - Hang in there babe, I'm keeping things crrossed for you hun  - I need a E/C E/T partner so you have GOT to make it! Tell DP to have words with those follies and remind them they are supposed to be getting fat now and not multiplying.  I'm sending you an angel to watch over you    I've read your update and the news is better than you thought - so keep


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wildcat what are you like a pond 1.5mile round, I regularly walk around Great Windsor Lake which is a 5 mile walk at Virginia Water a 1.5mile is just to the pub!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

KTX - lol - this is true, the 1.5 mile is the short walk though - there are a few you can take that are longer! I (was) doing about 5 miles a day on treadmill at the gym and just day to day walking - I've temporarily stopped for a bit while I do the tx though.

Nibbles shouldn't be walking the pond yet though - naughty girl


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

wildcat, 

welldone  glad to hear it went well today. 

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Thanks honey  glad yours went well too


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

emma, 

lay down


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im going 

Have a nice weekend you lot     

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Signing off till Monday guys

Have a lovely weekend

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone! 

Everyone take it easy this weekend, we have too many 2wwers and stimmers on board and the weather is just right for relaxing in the garden - so get your hubbies/partners to PAMPER you all and enjoy it!

Have a great weekend
xxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Just have a question.

dp first sperm came back ok. 90% were all ok but after 24 hrs only 50% were going still.

Did a repeat test and it was still 90% ok but had gone up to 91% after 24 hrs

They have said we should do both IVF and ICSI but im thinking that the second one was ok as Mr Riddle said it should be 90% after 24 hrs.

Do you think we should do another sperm test and see how that one comes out?  

His first one was aftera big stag doo and he got confused and left it 5 days rather than two days like this time ?

Glad you all had a great night!

B.xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

might be worth paying out £130 for another sperm test as you might be able to have IVF and save £1000 compared to ICSI if thats the case explain all to Woking about Stag do etc and see what they say

Have a good weekend all

Kx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yea thats what i thought we should do.

Hope jab goes ok tonight!

B.x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Good luck with your jab Bendy - I would explain to Woking about the stag doo


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

KTx how did the jab go?[br]Posted on: 30/06/06, 21:10Ohh by the way.... do i start drinking my milk now or wait till i start d/r. The nurse told me about a litre if milk and 2 of water but i forgot to ask when to start.
Thanks
B.x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

bendy, you start the milk on day 1 of the cycle you start the buserlin in. 

em, how are you today?

nibbles, how are you doing have you been resting after you sudden bout of exercise   .  

KT, so how did the injection go hun ?

hi to everyone else, cheesy, beaker, wildcat, jules, cecile, hope and anyone ive forgotton.

im a bit worried as i can gradually feel myself looking for symptoms and becoming obsessed    i just keep trying to  push it out of my mind. im refusing to discuss it with anyone this time even dh. normally i call my mum and sister 6 times a day in the 2ww to discuss if they think im pg and all the evidence i have accumulated to suggest i am.   . im gonna keep on pushing out those thougts   .

still studying im soo bored i feel my brain could explode  . what is  everyone else up to this weekend. 

Lucy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh im 11 days late doing the milk!  I start dr in a few days!!!Bit naughty that they didnt tell me that before i actually had my day 1.  I will start today.... im sure that will be fine

Lucy- it must be so hard, im really notlooking forward to the 2ww.  When i was on Clomid, the 2ww wasnt really that bad as i knew that i could try again nesxt month but with this tx its very much "it has to work" and im going to be awful.

Good for you not discussing it , maybe thats the way to go.  Hope the 12th comes around really soon.

The weather is great today,should really have friends over for a barbie but  we are painting the hall.  
Hope the studying is going ok..

bendy.x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

bendy, 

ooh painting tha hall   not very nice on a day like this. 

dont worry about the milk just start now. i didnt know either till emma told me, so i started on the day i began dreg. 

where is everyone today am i the only sad nutter in door sitting at my computer. are the rest of you   . 

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Bendy-If you start the milk now it will be fine  

Luc-Try not to look at the symptons too much   

Hi to everyone else, well im resting but still getting twinges in my ovaries and tummy is still bloated i just want monday to be over one way or the other


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening Girls,

*Wildcat * - so sorry I missed your message. I was chilling out and wasn't looking at the computer having a bit of time to myself and trying not to think IVF stuff. I have sent you a PM. Glad that your scan was ok and that everything is on track for E/C.
*Emma* - Glad to hear that you are resting. I really have everything crossed for your scan on Monday.
*Luc * - I know it is hard but try not to look for symptoms too much. Just enjoy this special time if you can until the results are in!
*Bendy* - Hope you enjoy the paintballing since you will have to give up this soon and take on more gentle pursuits!!
*Nibbles* - I hope that you are chilling out.
*KT * - Hope the injections are going ok.

A big hello to everyone else.

Jules xx

P.S - Did anyone watch BB last night. I was in stiches when Nicky was in the diary room complaining about her mouth ulcer - could you imagine her going through what we are ?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Jules

Glad to hear your taking it easy  

Bendy was painting the hall NOT pain balling   i will blame it on the hormones  

Thanks honey im trying not to think negatively but you know its hard


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

paintballing     jules your like the saucepan man in the faraway tree.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-   like that  

Ps jules-Yeah Nikki was funny wasnt she, and what about when Lea waxed Pete   made my eyes water


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Blame it on the hormones - although I have never heard of them affecting your ability to read before!!!!
Paintballing sounds more fun than painting the hall though  

Right - I am off to watch King Kong now. No idea if it is anygood but we signed up for one of these free rental trials where they post the DVD's out to you so nothing to loose PLUS I got to choose a free CD to keep!

I am out most of the day tomorrow so may not be back on until Monday.

What time are everyones scans on Monday? I am in at 3.00pm. I am feeling miles better today so I am sure that everything is fine. 

Night Night.

Jules xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Oooo a quiet day today, only one page of gossip to catch up on, I'll be able to get an early night tonight now!!!!!  

Jules, I got your message and sent a reply - glad you are resting up and enjoying the weekend, it's certainly a nice day for a laze in the garden with a chilled glass of water!  I hope you enjoyed King Kong, I only watched it myself last week - I thought it was OK - a bit cheesy in a few places (sorry cheesyb - no disrespect to your good name!) but overall not bad.  My scan is at 9.50am on Monday, a nice early one.

Bendy, I only started my milk when I started the buserelin - that is what I was told to do, so you should be ok. The milk is for the protein, so as long as you have a good diet - no problemo...

Lucy, keep singing the   song and try not to worry.    for you!

BB was funny, I loved the pete waxing part - that was very funny, and Nikki - well, she is just a drama queen, she is funny to watch but can you imagine being her boyfriend It would drive me insane. The rest of the normal world would just go in and ask for some ulcer cream and say it is sore, she certainly has her own way of doing things. Jules, if she had to go through IVF I woudl not want to be her consultant! Needles every day! no way!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hello all

Just wanted wanted to say hello and find out how you are all doing.

Big news is that today was test day and I got a  Still in shock (tested early on friday but had to wait til to day to confirm)

Hope everyone else is ok

Deb


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Congratulations Beaker thats fantastic news well done !!!!!!

Now we just have to wait for all the others to join us to join in the fun

I had just heard about Emma's BFP when I went on holiday and I've been trying to get back in ever since. I know maintainance is necessary but what a nailbiting time to choose

Best wishes 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Beaker, 

Ive said it before but        what fantastic news. 

Lucy


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Unfortunately this wasn;t planned Sarah - see Tonys thread in the site update!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

BEaker congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i was wondering !!!!

Thanks god we are up and running again

B.xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Beaker hun

I just wanted to say *YIPEE!!!!* I'm chuffed to bits for ya hun.....   

Been waiting to say it but didn't want to register on the Care site - thought I'd wait and do it here - feels right celebrating it here!

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]           [/move]


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Beny how goes things?


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

No I've just been to take a peek having shot into here as soon as I got in.

My very modest news is that with the help of a radical change in diet, no caffeine, very minimal alcohol, lots of vitamins and omega whatsist and accupuncture I managed a 28 day cycle this month instead of my usual 24/25 days. Little victories but I feel better for it.

I'm off to see Mr Riddle on Monday and I'm holding my breath waiting to see what they say about starting treatment when I'm very overweight. Fingers crossed

You must be soooo excited!

Sarah


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Sarah, Well done hun, 

Bendy, how you doing? you must be stimming by now.

anyone know wildcat or alisha's news?

Lucy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Started stims and i have tender tummy already? maybe im going bonkers as i only stared a few days ago?

Base line scan went well.........not long now till my ec and im shi**ing myself already about the end result!

How excited must u be.

Im so glad we are all back on here!

B.x[br]: 31/07/06, 21:47I wonder if Wildcat got a bfp and how Emma's pregnancy is going?

Oh i cant wait to read everyones post tomo!

B.x


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes I'm desperate to hear how they got on. Beaker do you know?

Sarah


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

bendy me too, its been awful witout ff and i wasnt even in tx it mustve been terrible for you. what amount of menopur are you on? maybe your responding well?

sarah, its horrid not to know isnt it. so glad i knew emmas news before the site went down. 

Lucy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

im on 150 menopur  which is 2 bottle things, as im young and they said that amount should be plently.  tummy is just really tender so i hope all is ok. Go back on Friday

I thought i saw Emma at the clinic on friday but im not sure it was??
B.xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

bendy, 

how exciting bet she was going for a scan. cant belive your gonna be on 2ww soon. its seems like only yesterday you were waiting for your initial appt. ooh i cant wait to hear from the others. 

Lucy


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello 
  Fantastic Beaker Well done   

How are you all?

I've had   couple of weeks and a BF No.
Af arrived on day 9, which was a shock.
Me and dp gutted and still feeling incredibly disappointed  
Alisha


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

alisha, 

im really sorry. that happened to me with my fet, it felt like it was all over far too soon.  sending you and dp a  . have you had any thoughts about another go?

Lucy


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thats sad news Alisha. I'm so sorry. It must have felt a bit lonely without all this cyber support. I've been thinking about you and Wildcat a lot, sending positive vibes in your direction. 

Sarah x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Bendy-Your probably just over stimming honey the scan will confirm friday at your scan honey 

Beaker-Well done lady have been wondering about you honey, welcome to the club 

Alisha and Wildcat-So sorry ladies but it will be you next time im keeping everything crossed for you both    

Hi to everyone else

I have my 6 week scan on friday so bricking it with my past history etc so praying its in the right place and everything   

Bendy-No i wasnt at the clinic friday but going this friday @ 3pm...dont know how im going to get through the day asked if they could make it earlier but they cant as the baseline scans in the morning and quieter in the afternoon and want to spend more time on my scan    

Felt like my right arm has been cut off with out FF!!   
Emmaxxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning guys

How glad am I to have this back up and running I didnt realise how much support it actually gave to me.....

         Congratulations to both Emma and Beaker well done girls - Em, do you reckon you have twins on board there??

Alisha and Wildcat, I am so sorry girls for your sad news, it must of been really hard without this sight as well to vent your upset and disappointment, I hope you are both feeling as much better as you can and are heading straight back in there for another go.

Well my update is FINALLY after THREE baseline scans, and 27 days of D Regging my Cyst went and I finally got to start Stimms on Thursday 27th    , so I have now been having 150 Menopur per day and I have my first progress scan on tomorrow morning so lets hope Stimming is a bit better and on track for me than DR.

I felt a bit weird last night as I hubby and I were talking yesterday was meant to be out EC day if everything had gone to plan.....

I havent had any real side effects like a pains in tummy or anything so I am keeping my fingers crossed they are doing what they are meant to be, but I do get hot flushes about an hour after injecting and I seem to have a headache alot and I have put on about 1/2 a stone since the start of the treatment   

So here is hoping to some good news all round,

Glad we are back give us all your gossip girls

Ktx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Good morning ladies!!! Oh my god aren't I glad that FF is finally back!

Beaker - well done, I've been wondering how you are getting along to hear you got a  is fantastic news!!    

As you all know I got a  I've had my period and also been to see Mr Riddle on a follw up appointment (I got a cancellation so I was very lucky!) we talked about the treatment I had and what went wrong, basically they think I ovulated early which is why they only managed to get 5 eggs, 4 of them turned out to be pretty useless!  

We also talked about the next cycle, and how we will do it. They are not putting me on Buserelin this time (they think it didn't work last time!), instead I'm going straight to stimms with menopur and another drug called setrotide which is like buserelin i think. What it does mean is I don't have to do 2 weeks of down regging, they will put me onto the short protocol which starts on day 2 of my next cycle!!!  This means we will start again on or around the 19th August (assuming AF comes on time!).

I can't wait, I'm sad the last one didn't work but I'm now looking to the future and getting ready to start again.

How is everyone else on here?  Bendy, KTx - where are you in your cycle now? When is your ec day?

What is everyone else up to? Anyone new on here?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Alisha & Wildcat  so sorry to hear your news.
Good luck for next time though!!

Emma - Stay positive - thats an order.

Hope everyone else is ok today.

As for me I've just been to the docs. Have an explosive botty (Daren't fart just in case)  and am feeling quite run down with this cough. Doc thinks its just bad timing to pick up a bug but is keeping an eye on me non the less...
Think I will be going home early again today.....

Beaker


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

ladies Thanks for the kind words 

Luc where are you now. . waiting?

Sarah you're appointment is soon isn't it?

Blimey Wildcat (a cancellation) you jammy so and so. 
My follow up is this Friday. 

Ktx at last onto Stims hope all goes well for your scan tomorrow.

Emma I'm sure your scan will be fine. keep positive.

Emma and Beaker I'm sorry ladies I have to admit to being a teensy weensy bit jealous  

Beaker I'd go home now if I was you!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls

 I have missed you all so much. 

First of all congrats to *Beaker*. I was thinking about you hon while we were off line and desparate to hear your news. I am so pleased for you. You should definately go home if you are feeling under the weather.
*Alisha* - I was also thinking about your test date and so sorry to hear that you got a BFN. I am there with you, as I know exactly how you are feeling. Sending you and your DP a huge hug. 
*Emma * - How are you feeling - still on  I bet. I have everything crossed that your scan on Friday shows that everything is as it should be. 
*Wildcat* - I was also thinking about you, as when I was last on the thread you had tested early and I had everything crossed that it would turn into a positive. So sorry that it didn't. I am glad to hear you sounding positive about your next steps, and that you are able to start again later this month. I really hope that it is 2nd time lucky for you.
*KT * - Glad to hear that you are now stimming. Hope your scan tomorrow shows that you have some nice big follies developing. 
*Bendy* - When is your E/C booked for - how is your DP's broken arm doing - has he been practising wrong handed for E/C day?

As for me, I am feeling really happy today. My brother currently lives in Austrailia and he phoned me this morning to say the family is coming home to live. Should be here before Christmas so I will get to see my little nephew I haven't seen and be a proper Auntie to him and his older brother. I can't wait.

Hi to Luc, Sarah, Cheesy, Nibbles, Gill and all you other lovely ladies.

Love and hugs

Jules xx


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi alisha - yes I'm due to see Mr Riddle on Monday. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they won't ask me to lose loads more weight before starting treatment. I've lost 10 pounds so far and I think it will keep falling but time is slightly against me at my age so I'd like to get on with it!

Sarah


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wildcat, great news that they know what went wrong last time, so they can make this one work, and no DR you lucky person that has been a LONG nightmare for me....

Alisha I know what you mean about being jealous, I CANT WAIT TO BE PREGNANT!!!!!!! I am getting very bored and frustrated by it all now especially as all my mates seem to be having babies or pregnant at the moment, it seems everywhere I go there is a pram, baby or pregnant woman   

Glad to hear everyone else is doing well, I bet Cheesy is getting excited now we are in August her wedding is getting closer by the day....

Bealer and Emma you take care of your little beans!!!

Where are all the new people there must be more at woking it all seems very quite on here at apart from us ol'timers

ktx

PS Bendy so is your EC next Friday, if so you are two days behind me so we can be on the 2WW together !!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Sarah Best of luck for Monday, My fingers are crossed for you also. 
I'm hoping to lose some weight over the next month and try for at least a stone. . .

Jules you must be thrilled about your brother coming back. where are you now?  . . waiting? , 
how long between tx's? I'm sure Mr R said 2 af's? 

Ktx I know... everywhere you look ! hold on now as this next week will fly by, and you'll be there with them all.  when is your ec due?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Alisha, good luck with Mr R on Friday - I'm sure he will get you going soon, you should be able to start on your next cycle like me as you've had one already  I get to start on day 2 which knocks about 20 days off my waiting time - Let us know what he says to you.

Beaker - go home lady! Thats an order to you!! (I'll stay positive if you go home!)

Sarah, keep at it with the diet - sadly the drugs make you gain a little weight, or it could be all the milk! I'm not sure but I lots weight before treatment and gained about 8lbs during - now having to lose it again, my poor body has no clue why I'm doing all this to it!

Jules - Thanks honey, it's hard isn't it not gettting the result you wanted, Did you say ou are going to do another cycle soon?

Cheesy says HI to all - she is having trouble logging in - she has forgotten her password and has now waited 3 hours for the system to send it to her, so she will be around later xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies


Wildcat-Your lucky to be starting so quickly good luck  

Jules-Nice to know that you will have your family with you before xmas that will be lovely 

Kate-Good luck with the stimms honey, it will be your turn soon honey 

Sarah-Well done for losing all that weight  good luck for monday not long now  

Beaker-Good girl get yourself home early

Emmaxx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Congrats to those who got BFP  
 to those who got BFN
 to everyone else

I'm taking a loooooong break from tx, not planning anything until after Xmas at the earliest. Don't feel like going through it all again and absolutely need to get my enthusiasm up before I even start thinking about it. I want my body to have a break as well - it can't be good to stuff yourself full of hormones again and again. I'm still bitter and twisted   and deeply jealous of anyone who gets pg  
Hopefully that will change with time.

Wildcat - I thought it was interesting what you said about ovulating early. I wonder if that's what happened to me as well? I did get sore boobs, nausea etc BEFORE pregnyl, whereas at my first ICSI I got the symptoms afterwards. It did feel very different and I got a very disappointing 8 eggs of which only 4 were useable. I haven't had a follow-up meeting with Mr R but perhaps I should?
I might ring the clinic and ask them, until now hasn't felt important as I'm not sure when/if I'll have tx again. Best of luck for your next go, fingers crossed for you  

Does anyone else get really weird "helpful" comments about your IF? Yesterday someone close to me suggested I adopt because "if you adopt you get pregnant as your body relaxes". Eh??!
Mr R must've missed something, he's never told me that    
And I have also been advised (by a friend) to buy a dog, apparantely that boosts your fertility as well. Amazing, isn't it?!

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nibbles-  nice to see you honey, i would book the appt and see what mr r says and then like you say wait till after xmas  Good luck with your next cycle 

The adopting thing i have heard of people getting pg because in their mind they are thinking they cant concieve and bang!!! their pg   

A dog would be lovely i have 3 cats and i love them soooooooo much, they are my little fur babies 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Quick question - Did any of you have blood tests after your +ve result? I got told I didn't need one and just to turn up for a scan on 15th .....


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma - I too have cats (2) but wouldn't mind a dog (I mean, ANYTHING is worth trying, right ). Is it possible to introduce a puppy to two 4-yr old cats? We love our cats and don't want to scare them out of the house if you know what I mean....but a black labbie would be most welcome...is it possible to combine 

I might put my mare in foal as well....surround myself with fur babies 

[br]: 1/08/06, 12:32Beaker - I didn't, was also just told to show up for scan.

Some clinics do it routinely though, like the Lister in London.


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Beaker said:


> Hello all
> 
> Just wanted wanted to say hello and find out how you are all doing.
> 
> ...


*Congratulations Beaker & Dh*​
I know Ive already said it but wanted to say it again now we're home. Wishing you a happy healthy pg hun.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nibbles, how funny are people with all there wise comments, especially when you just want to sock em one!!!

I had 3 Cats when I got my first German Shepherd Puppy (Tiny), my oldest Gizmo now 13 wasnt impressed I can tell you, but he has stood his ground but stays well clear of the dogs, Jasper my next one stood his ground wouldnt take any flack, but when we moved to this house decided to move out to one of my neighbours who feeds him mussles!!!, and wont come home   (stupid neighbour insists she doesnt feed him but I keep seeing her and he hasnt been home for a year and hasnt lost any weight!!!)

The youngest Maddy, HATED it and wouldnt leave upstairs and kept weeing on all my carpets and just wouldnt settle so after 18mths I had to re home her.  I then ended up with my sisters Kitten as she got one and then moved in with her fella who doesnt like cats and as Pepsi was a kitten he has just settled into it and loves the dogs sooo much as I got a second Shepherd two years ago (Alfie)

Tiny is going to be 5 on new years eve and Alfie will be 3 in February next year and it hasnt helped me get pregnant  

Ktx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Nibbles, glad to see you are still about, you should try and get a follow up meeting as I think it's their duty to tell you what went wrong, after all they are the experts and we pay them a lot of money for this! It's the least they can do!  

I can't see that getting a dog would help. I've got 3 cats and I wouldn't dream of getting a dog as I don't think they'd be too happy and my cats come first, like Emma - they are my furbabies.

As for helpful comments - yeah I've had them too. Someone said to me the other day why don't you adopt instead of IVF? I wanted to slap this person as they have no clue. I suppose they were trying to be helpful but you have to wonder if these people actually think about it before speaking - as if we haven't considered it already  Then they got all funny when I steadfastly said no we are not ready for this yet - there is still a very good chance that we can have our own baby, mine and DH, and I'm not giving up on this after 1 go! (rant off) Sorry about that, but it does irritate when people think they know best for you!!!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

hmm yes I agree. People who have not been through this just don't get it.

I've been thinking a lot lately about how to keep the relationship intact even if the baby thing never happens, or if it's going to take years and years to get there. 
DH and I are very close but it is a fact that we deal with our IF in different ways and also that IF changes you as a person. I used to always be happy, positive, carefree....now I know a lot about the reproductive system and I also know that life is not fair. For example!
So obviously there is a risk that this changes or even damages the relationship. We do try to do things together, like riding horses, travelling etc, and we talk a lot.
But it has occurred to me that couples who get pg and go on to have children, they have a common place from then on, something they both strive for (the bringing up of the kids) and that ties them together forever. I believe that a marriage needs children (unless both don't WANT kids of course) and if you can't have them you need to find a different direction that you can take together like maybe buying a boat and getting into sailing, or start breeding dogs, or something similar - well, you get the idea.

Enough deep thoughts for now, but I would be interested in knowing if anyone else feels like this?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nibbles an interesting chat subject

I personally think that not all couples who get pg and have a child are bonded by this, otherwise there wouldn't be so many single parents these days, children do not make a marriage work (I think they make it harder!)  and I don't believe that a good marriage needs children to survive (as much as I want one!). I'm sure for some people it can and does damage a relationship which I find to be very sad. I see it on some of the other boards, wives leaving hubby because they think hubby will be better with another woman who can have children. So so sad.  DH has told me that he loves me for ME and if we don't make it with kids then he will still love me and would rather live without them than lose me. I guess I'm a lucky girl.

I've been with DP for 10 years and although we do really really want children, if it doesn't happen our lives will continue and we will look at other options. You are probably right about getting a boat or something as I do think that you need something in your life to love and cherish, not a boat for me - probably more cats! And children do this for most people. Life isn't fair - you get some couples who have kids then abuse them, or don't take time to play with them or love them properly, and I wonder why they had children in the first place, was it an accident or did they think it would save their relationship?  I think a failing relationship cannot and should not use children as their scape goat.

An interesting topic......


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nibbles, try to stay positive and remember why you both got married in the first place I know its easy to say, but you have to remember you didnt get married to have children you got married because you love each other so much and you have so much in common.

Have you had your weekend away yet? I am sure you just need some time and space to be able to move on, it is so heart breaking for things to not work out in this very unfair world.

I wish you all the very best and everything that you wish for yourelves and I am sure you will have a very long happy marriage

Take Care

Ktx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ktx, my ec is on friday 11th Aug so not long for us.  It will be nice that we are both on the 2ww together!.xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

horray its back Ive been clucking like a chicken to get back on!!!!

Huge congrats to you lucky girls who got your  and massive  to those who werent so lucky this time round!!

I am starting FET cycle on the 13th and am very much looking forward to stabbing myself once again!! 

Sorry I was wrong before Jules you can start after one drug free month!! ooops silly old me, so its round 2 ding ding for us!!! fingers eyes toes and anything else you can cross.

Its nice to be back on FF

Lots of love and 

GillXXXXXX


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Nibbles I think its natural to wonder what your relationship would be like without children when you're going through all this. I feel very lucky to have such a close relationship to Si and he is really concerned about the effect that going through IVF will have on both of us. He would rather not do it than risk us splitting up over it.

I think that my relationship would be fine if we don't succeed but that the rest of my life would not have the focus that being parents would give it. Maybe thats a wake up call to do something about my life now but I am still left with a bit of an 'Is that it' feeling about the future if we don't have children. My work is really important to me, it defines who I am and we left starting a family very deliberately because of my career knowing the risk we were taking but I still would not spend the rest of my life slaving for the NHS if it was all just for Si and I.

Difficult thoughts - much better to stay positive

Hope the time off helps you to get your head around it all

Sarah xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

emma, congratulations i dont remeber if i got the chance to say it before. im really pleased for you. 

wildcat sorry to hear your news but its great your looking to the future. waiting is the worst so its great you can start so soon.

alisha, we are waiting for our follow up with mr c

nibbles, i really feel for you. bitter and twisted i recognise completely. ive been like it since my 4th iui failed and often wonder could it have stopped me getting pg on the icsi's? who knows. ive certainly lost alot of friends and am a completely different person to the one who started ttc 4 yeras ago. as for your question. i dont know if a relationship needs children. i know i  feel my life isnt worth living without children and struggle to see the point in anything even my relationship with dh wihtout children, so maybe it does need them. i know dh couldnt face a life without children either, so we arent happy to just be the two of us. but we do have a wonderful relationship and equally i couldnt imagine life wihtout dh. maybe im just greedy. i think people do often have much closer relationship before they have children though and children can often come between a couple as the focus changes from the two of you, so in that sense i dont think a relationship needs chidren to survive. but i think the heartache of IF could break the strongest of relationships. i know my dh didnt expect to spend the rest of his life with a bitter twisted angry desperate empty person and yet thats what he has ended up with. so althoutgh we love each other our relationship is filled with emptiness and sadness, so yes i think maybe your right.

glad to have you back nibbles, i was worried while you were away. and dont even get me started on the stupid things people say. 

Lucy


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Blimey its quiet on here today - is everyone still in bed?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

It is quiet on here! I'm here though, although I won't be on for long today


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Me neither. Think I'm going to go home a cough and splutter instead of sharing my germs with the office (I'm a caring sharing kind of person)


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Lucy, that's exactly what I mean - but you express it so much better!  

I think everyone deals with IF in different ways, some cope with it better than others. Before we started ICSI I really believed that we'd be able to sail through it but I'm not coping as well as I thought I would. I really admire people who go through 10,11,12 tx's - I don't think I could do that.

DH and my situations are very different. He has pursued his career during the last three years while I have downgraded from being a Metals Trader in London to an IT sales rep in Fleet (to decrease stress levels to help conception). I am the one who has to stab myself and pump myself full of hormones that change my behaviour, go through surgery and endlessly commute to and from the hospital which means major upheaval to my job. During certain periods (esp AF!) I find it unbearable to be around pg women and sometimes even babies. I feel like my life is on hold while everyone else gets married, pg, watch their kids grow up - the way it should be. I feel upset that I am unable to do what we were put on earth to do - reproduce! DH doesn't feel that way at all. But then he could - in theory - leave me in 10 years time, set up home with another woman and go on to have lots of babies. He's tried to convince me countless times that he wants to be with ME and if we can never have kids we'll have a good life anyway. But I don't want to live childless....I'm very open to adopt but DH does not even want to discuss that option "until we've tried everything else". And at the same time I would absolutely never leave him for this reason because I want to be with HIM and if someone offered me a choice between a baby to bring up on my own or with someone else or a life with DH without kids I would without hesitation go for the latter. That's how screwed up and confused I am   

DH appreciates all of this and is a rock of support to me, but I wish I could be that happy carefree positive person he fell in love with....
So that's why I'm taking a time out - no more tx until I really want it again and look forward to it and feel ready to handle potential disappointments.

Have I scared you all away now? Sorry to be so deep and negative, but sometimes I need to vent these things with people who go through the same dilemma. I am very aware that I am in a mental black hole at the moment and I am working on picking myself up, dusting myself off and gather new strength! It's work in progress, shall we say  
It seems like most of you on this thread are endlessly positive and strong, how do you do it   Please share your secrets with me     

anyway, I'm soon off to New Zealand with DH to tour the islands and visit my sister who lives in Auckland. yippiee!!! I've never been and I'm really looking forward to it (but not the long flight, yuk). 

 and   to everyone and sorry for the black mood - like I said, work in progress


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nibbles that is the whole idea of this site to be able to say your feelings and not bottle them all up, as we are all in the same/similar situation at some point along the way.

When are you off to NZ as that sounds like a great time, to take a time out and re consider your options, its what we all need a time out from the dreaded IF world.

Keep your chin up and I am sure one day soon all your dreams will come true

I am pleased to confirm I have just come back from my first progress scan and I have 15 follies growing at the moment, on the Right a 12,11,11,9,8,8,7,7 and on the Left 10.10.9.9.9.8.7 so I am staying on 2 menopur for now so fingers crossed they keep growing and next progress scan is on Friday.

Bendy, we will be really close together then, nice to know I have someone on the same timescales.

Take Care everyone and speak soon

Kate x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nibbles - i just wanted to give you a great big  I still feel exactly the same way.

We've just recieved an invites to go to a friends christening (their 2nd child) and after the way I was treated at the first one I really really don't want to go (this is the couple who decided to announce their pregnancy at 6 weeks at our coming out of mourning bbq last summer!)  Needless to say I'm not happy about it but Dh is adament we go. I feel a last minute headache coming on........ 

Those follies sound good Kate! Keep growing them


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nibbles, this is the place where you can say what you feel and not feel guilty about saying it out loud. Every one on this board is here because we share the same problems, the same heartaches and the same confusing emotions. So say what you are thinking and know we are all here to support each other through these nasty difficult times.

When are you off to NZ? Perhaps we could get together one night this week and we can both rant about our sorrows over a glass or two of wine? I think I probably need to vent too


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Ktx wow that sounds like a really good amount of follies well done! 

Nibbles, Luc - I can totally get where you're coming from. I too cannot see how the future pans out without a child/ren its something that frightens me if I'm honest but I'm also not ready to think down the adoption route yet. It's only since this neg result we've started discussing the what if's and still not discussed how many times we'll try ivf.Me and Dp have been together 13 years now and it was only at the beginning we tried not to get pregnant but it seems after all this time this is another blip that stacks up against us. If you're unfortunate to get a negative result its only then that you try to reassess your life, I've realised now that there's lots of things in my life that have got to change.

*Does anyone know. . .*
On other threads there seems to be lots of chat about *blastocysts*, it doesn't get mentioned on our thread, so maybe this is not a route Woking take, has anyone ever asked about blastocyst transfers?
Has anyone ever asked about *assisted hatching*?


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon Girls,

*Nibbles* - We are here for you, so go ahead and vent. We understand your feelings and although we all having different coping mechanisms share your heartache and frustration. I am sure you will have a fabulous time in New Zealand. I was there 2 years ago for my brothers wedding (he lives in Oz at the mo but married a Kiwi so the wedding was in her home town of Palmerston North) The scenery is breathtaking, and I hope that in this amazing country you can get back some of your old carefree self and come back ready to think about treatment again. 

*KT* - Glad to hear your follies are growing nicely - keep up the good work!

*Beaker* - I know that you were deeply hurt by the way that your friends treated you but in years to come if you forgive and remain friends (and your little ones play together) will you regret the fact that that you didn't share their christening day? Why not think about going, and using the headache excuse to get away early if it is too hard?

A couple of you asked yesterday about when we would start treatment again. We have decided to wait one more month before starting again. There are a couple of reasons for this. Firstly to give us a bit of time to be ourselves. This past month we have been able to relax a bit more without having the cloud of tx over our head, and it has been so nice, just to  because we wanted to, not thinking about dates etc. We are also planning a nice relaxing week away when the schools go back in September. The 2nd reason is a question of funding. We have been on the NHS waiting list for tx and DH phoned our PCT last week and they said that we did qualify for funding and they were just waiting for one more test result before they confirmed it in writing. We haven't got our hopes up too much until the letter lands on the doormat, but will be fantastic and a relief if it does come through. Fingers crossed.

Laters

Jules xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Beaker, I know how annoyed you are, but remember you have your own good news you can smile about inside and you know something they don't  I would go to the christening to show you are better than them, just hold you head high and be the strong nice person you are!!.

Jules I perfectly understand about the finance thing, its a nightmare isnt it all of these things seem to come at once, at least if we can manage to afford this treatment having a child at the end is going to be cheap compared to this !!!

Alisha sorry hunny no, I dont fully understand what blasto is and havent heard it mentioned at all at woking

Hope you are all having a good day

Take Care

Ktx

PS i think the lack of emails telling you a new post has been made keeps things quieter on here


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I will never forgive the wife... and as for our kids playing together, well its not going to happen. I don't agree with many of the things she does and how she treats and feeds her children (and DH agrees in part with this!). Frankly they are DH's friends not mine and until they make some effort to come and see us I don't feel inclined to lift a finger to be nice to them, I'll be polite but that it. I have enough [email protected] in my life and things to worry about without these people. I don't have the strength to live my life by other peoples whims.
Sorry rant over. 

Thats really good news about the NHS funding. I hope it comes through for you.

Alisha
Unless there is a problem with eggs then assisted hatching is not required (I don't think Woking even offer it but I could be wrong....). As for the blastocyst I'm firmly of the opinion that unless you have a large number of very strong embryos and aren't sure which one to put back (or you are having PDG) then embryos are much better off back where nature intended them to be.

Deb


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Beaker I agree with you to a certain extent they are better off in the womb but we've been assessed as unexplained and (I want some bleeding answers!) I can't help feeling that something is (or isn't) going on after fertilization. . . I will ask about both on Friday at follow up with Mr R thanks anyway


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello everyone, I am a bit of a lurker and normally post on another board, but its really nice reading posts from people going to the same clinic.

Firstly congratulations to the bfps and a huge hug to the bfn's.  Not sure what its like over here, but we have had so many bfn's recently.

Brief history about me!
DH had vr but scar tissue preventing sperm from getting out. (had to freeze some samples)
Feb 06 - cycle cancelled before ec due to 35+ follies.  Diagnosed with very slight PCO
March 06 - Op to remove a small polyp 
May 06 - Fresh ICSI cycle, had to use frozen sperm, 10 eggs, 4 embryos & 2 frozen.  Resulted in a BFN. (Had hcg reading of 10, so something did try and happen)

I also seem to have an issue with my lining as it only got to 7.2mm on ET day.  Although the requirement is 8mm, Mr Riddle seemed happy with it on ET day as I am only 5ft and the way the embies went in.  My cons is Mr Curtis.

Plan to have my FET late Sept/Oct, where I think they will put me on a high dose of the tablets to help my lining as much as possible.  I have acupuncture and was taking 2 aspirin so hopefully it will all help.  Has anyone got any advice regarding 'thin' lining or FETs at he nuffield?
They did tell me that someone got pg with a 6.5mm lining so I guess anything really does go when it comes to IVF/ICSI.
I believe that my lining might be normal for my size as i am only 5ft and it does seem that little people have little lining.  But in the ivf world size doesn't come into it i suppose!

Anyway loads of luck to you all and sending you tons of


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi NVH
I can't help with the thin lining as mine was over 18mm ^shocked^ (always have had horrid heavy AF's)
Heres a little of my spare  coming your way!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Beaker, wow 18mm!! now i'm jealous!!  

Congratulation on your bfp by the way!  When is your scan or have you already had it?  
Re blood test, you can have one if you pay for it.  I had one when I had my faint positive and it cost me £22.00 but we just wanted to know either way.  I guess once you've had a positive hpt, there is no need.  

Hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

scan isn't til 15th.. I'm not fussed about the blood test - 15 strong HPTs kind of makes you believe it 

Still I'm starting to worry about things going wrong now so I must be pg.... If only I could fast forward 8 months....


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi HNV,

Sorry I am not sure on tips to thicken the lining mine is currently 6.5mm and I have only just had my first update scan so I (fingers Crossed) think I am ok, I am drinking 2 pints of milk each morning and at least 3 lts of water a day not sure if that helps but it cant hinder, good luck with your FET

Ktx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi NVH,

Just wanted to welcome you to the thread.
We might end up being cycle buddies, as you may have seen in my earlier post that I am waiting another month after my BFN so hoping to starting again in September. Sorry I can't really advise about thin lining but just wanted to say hi!

Jules xxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all, 

NVH, welcome to the thread. Sorry i cant help with the lining stuff either, but im sure someone can.

Alisha, i really feel for you i think unexplained IF must be soo frustrating. we all need answers and when you cant get them it muct be terrible. woking say that they dont do blast transfer becuase they used to but when their stats didnt improve they went back to day 2 or 3 transfer. i am thinking about having blast transfer like you i need to know why and where its going wrong. im planing to discuss it at my follow up . may move to the argc if i need to.

beaker, look after yourself and stay at home. you have been ill after all you dont even need an excuse. sometimes i think people can hurt us soo much that its impossible to forgive and fporget and only time can change that.

em, your a bit quiet. how are you? are you back at work? its not the same without you on here.

nibbles,  i feel that only other people who have been thru this can understand so if we cant talk on here then where can we express our true feelings. i  feel so similar to you i often feel i could have written your posts. wanted to send you a  . thinking of you. 

at the same time i also want to say sorry to anyone who felt uncomfortable about posting after my  post last night. i noticed it was all a bit quiet this morn and really dont want to make anyone unformfortable or depressed. 

i wish i could be more positive too, i really used to be, but with every failed tx i cant help but lose hope and a deep fear is growing that it will never happen. i really wish i could believe whole heartedly that one day it definitly will happen. ive been thinking about asking how you girls stay  positive. nibbles well done for asking. Emma i know that you have been thru so much and could easily have bcome bitter but you seem so not like that and so positive that it will happen for us all. i know your attitude has really helped me in the past. i do wonder if it makes a difference to the outcome of tx. do you have any wise words about how managed to have such a positive attitude. i wish i could adopt an outlook like that. 

Lucy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for the lovely welcome everyone.

Beaker - wow 15hpts! I guess a blood test will be a waste of time then! from what i've read there is no letting up on the old worry from, even after a bfp!

Lucy - really sorry that you feel so down, this rollercoaster is not an easy one but it does work.  There is more than enough proof of that.  It just may take longer for some of us to get there but we will.

Jules - sorry about your bfn, and I think mine will be more end of sept depending on af timings.

Kate - good luck with stimming.  Keep me posted about your lining.  The more I am reading the more relaxed I am feeling about it all.  As long as there are drugs, there is always something they can do.

xx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey Nibbles, you wouldn't be human if you didn't feel the way you currently do. While it's true that a husband could leave his wife in the search for a baby I'm guessing it happens very, very rarely, but it doesn't stop the emotions from playing havoc - especially after you've been through injections, botty bombs, stress, worry and other pretty negative emotions. As husbands, we try to be as supportive as we can but I don't think there's any way we can fully understand what you ladies are going through - it's frustrating from our point of view believe me!

I can understand your hubbies view on adoption, I feel very much the same way. It took a long time for me to "grow up" to the point where the potential for fatherhood was something I wanted rather then something that just happened to someone else, and from the time when I did want to be a dad, I wanted to be the dad to a child made by wildcat and I.

I can't speak for anyone else but I know I only really want OUR child, as soppy as it sounds, it has to be something we do together and while adoption is a last resort I regard it as a last, last, last resort - only if we can't possibly acheive our goal any other way.

In some ways it feels almost wrong to hold that opinion, especially when there are children without parents out there, but for me it's insanely important and I can't for the life of me find the words to explain why ...

As for not being the carefree woman your DH married, it'll come back soon enough. The IVF treatment is a massive drain on prospective parents both emotionally and physically - more so if it doesn't work, as we recently discovered. There has to be a healing time to allow you to gather your wits/health/bank balance back together and move forward with whatever you decide to do.

I've only recently realised it takes strong people to go through IVF - the medical folks never really prepare you for how strong you have to be at the beginning I don't think - but the fact you're still here and still posting shows you have the fight to carry on so don't give up!!!

I know wildcat has been helped massively by the ladies on here and unmanly though it may be to admit to it so have I. On the good days and on the bad there's always someone around to lift your mood or to give assurance when you have fears over something and that can be a huge help (as I'm sure everyone here can attest), so thank you all!!

Now, with that load off my chest, it's back to mixing up enough pink custard to fill a pair of comedy corduroys - wildcat's going to need the laughs once the needles come out again !!!!!

MrW



Nibbles said:


> Hi Lucy, that's exactly what I mean - but you express it so much better!
> 
> I think everyone deals with IF in different ways, some cope with it better than others. Before we started ICSI I really believed that we'd be able to sail through it but I'm not coping as well as I thought I would. I really admire people who go through 10,11,12 tx's - I don't think I could do that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Mr Wildcat - I don't no whether to laugh or cry after reading your post so heres a big  instead


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh how lovely for a Mr and Mrs to be on the board.  

Its really good to read it from a mans perspective and we all to often forget that you guys must be struggling too.
Like you, me and dh would like a child of our own as it it symbolises and completes our love for each other.  I am not sure I would go down the adoption route or any other form of having a baby unless I exhaust this avenue of having our own child, so I can completely understand where you are coming from.  
Everyone's different and people have very different views on things and what is right for one, is not necessarily right for another. 
The most important thing out of all of this is that no matter what happens or what road we choose to go down, both partners should be in it together.


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Absolutely agree NVH. I know I can face a life without children. I also know I can't face a life without wildcat (and I'm not just talking about the washing, ironing and cooking   )


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Awwwww MrWildcat - you made me    

I love you honey    we will get there


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Evening ladies

Hi NVH welcome to the thread   Not sure on the lining, Yours didn't sound too bad at 7.2  I'm not much taller (5'4") and my lining was 9.8 I'm sure they can give you something to boost it up a bit.  . . nature . . .where there's a will there's a way! 

Lucy thanks for that, it is really frustrating not knowing what's going wrong, there are so many things that could be the problem. Immunology seems to come high on the list up to 40% of unexplained. I shall ask about blasts on Friday as stats are all very well but don't necessarily aid  any answers, I'm probably jumping the gun and should wait until Friday, feel a bit nervous about it as We hope there is no bad news. . . (bad eggies or something) I have read that ARGC do a lot more investigative work in the area of immunology, my acupuncturist was talking to me about them as they seem to pioneer lots of investigative work and then all the other clinics follow suit. It's pricey though isn't it? I can see why you think that way as you have a high NK cell count. But fingers and toes crossed for you on your next go.

Jules that shows good restraint not diving in straight away again, I'm afraid I want to get started as soon as poss (no restraint at all!)
Mr Wildcat what a lovely post   
Emma hope you and your little bean(s) are ok
Hello to the other lovely ladies Wildcat, Ktx, cheesy, Gill, Bendy sorry if I've missed anyone.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies, 

Sorry i havent been on here alot since it has been back up and running, will catchup fri with you all.

Take care,

Bendy.xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hiya Bendy! 

Has anyone heard from Emma??


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

sorry for the absence, I tried to log in when it came back on but forgot my password and after numerous attempts waiting for a new link to be sent, nothing happended for days so Wildcat kindly asked on the technical board for me as I couldnt even post and they have responded, so here I am  

Thanks a million Wildcat   

Well I was off work last Thursday and Friday and have  "just" recovered from very bad stomach cramps, upset and basically the poo's for a week   it was very painful and at first they gaveme these peppermint bombs which did nothing but burn my bottom   and a re-hydration drink, so all in all, it did nothing. So I went back Monday and they have described me codiene which seems to be helping and I now visit the "ladies" once every 4 hours or so rather than every hour   so came back to work Monday and am feeling a bit better, thank god, I've never had a stomach upset so painful or for so long ever. They think I may have picked something up at the swimming pool as I have replaced my aerobics classes with swimming since stimmer stage so will venture back to the pool, please god, this Sunday. Got my first and only wedding dress fitting on Saturday as they didnt see the point in having more, neither do I, so my slim size 12 is out and the only one the designer had left was a 22 so gotta pay for it all to be altered. Cant believe its only 2 weekends away   I have my 16/17 week appt with midwife on Wednesday then my 20/21 scan when I get back from honeymoon, quite glad its after that so I can check alls well after the flight and all that. Well thats my boring news, thanks for listening  

Wildcat - glad you start again so soon and on my wedding day and your partners birthday, good omen me hopes    

Nibbles - sorry you are feeling so down but I cant totally understand why and how you feel. I hope you find some inner comfort soon and enjoy the break before you decide what to do next  

Bendy - hope alls well and look forward to catching up on your gossip tomorrow  

Emma, hope alls well honey and look forward to speaking with you soon    

Beaker - huge congratulations, here's to a healthy 8 months ahead       

Jules & Alisha, I am so sorry to hear your news ladies, I hope santa brings you a parcel real soon   

NVH- I know I am late in welcoming you to the thread but   , great bunch of ladies here  

KTX - Good luck with the stimmers girl, blimey you've been throu the mill to get here, I hope its speedy and smooth here on for you    

Hello to any of you other super ladies I have missed  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

ooh dear Cheesy - sounds like you have something similar to me (but yours sounds worse!)
Hope you are feeling a little better hun


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

where's everyone today? I come back on and people go   

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm here! Feeling pooey (no pun intended) though


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

see you had an upset tummy too, hows it going? Mine just wouldnt shift at all, not 100% now but miles better  

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Its not bad - just a first thing dash to the loo. Poor DH is not keen on the new alarm clock!!
I guess its just the hormones as I feel fine otherwise - a little bloated and have a stinking cough but ok other than that.

How are you feeling now


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

The good old dash  

Yeh better thanks, just keeping watch as apparently codiene can send you the oter way    but I am still "going" but not as frequent or as painful  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thats good hunny. Dh was suggesting using a carrot yesterday (and not to eat!) 

Where is everyone else today?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

LOL Carrot  

I dunno, they've all gone AWOL  

XX


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm sort of here, but I'm busy with work stuff and I have to go into London this afternoon so I've not got time for personals, just wanted to say hello and good morning.

I've not seen Emma online in 2 days - I hope she is OK. I will send her a txt and let you know.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi im here on and off,

cheesy glad to have you back. sorry youve not been well. but glad to hear all wedding and baby things are going well. 

beaker did you make a decision about the chritsening?

good morning wildcat thanks for txting emma whenever she goes quiet i feel worried bout her she is normally so    . 

bacl later girls.

Lucy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Dont work too hard Wildcat  

 Luc

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Lucy - I'm ignoring it for now. Don't feel up to thinking about it and I'll probably make a last minute decision depending on what happens with this pg and how I feel.

I texted emma yesterday and haven't got a response. I hope she is ok....


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

My My where is everyone on this chatty old thread!!!!! 

Wildcat you have got yourself a real sweetie, I had a good old   when I read Mr W 's lovely post yesterday!! I love my DH more than life itsself but he is so not in tune at times 

Do you think beacause we had to go cold turkey without FF that we have weaned ourselves off a little?  

I am excited about starting my cycle this month, I am a bit of a  control freak and hated being in limbo for that month without being pro-active so I am happier bunny now!!

God you poor girls being so poorly, there is tons of it around at the mo, both the kids I look after have been really grotty over the past 2 weeks fingers crossed Ive escaped it!!!

Love to all

Gillxxxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

It really is quiet on here today....   Just when I'm at home and ready for chatting..........


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I know, I dont know where everyone is?


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

What!!! no gossip? how am I going to get through the rest of the day??

(Un)fortunately, us blokes don't seem to suffer from dodgy stomachs, violent headaches, cramps, twinges, aches, pains or piles so we have nothing to discuss ... (I did get a papercut this mornign but I guess there won't be too muck sympathy from this list over it   ).

Anyways ... at least the weather's cooled down a bit, which I guess life more bearable for those with bfp's and 2ww waiters ...


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Poor you Mr Wildcat. A whole Papercut.
 How did you cope. Will you survive til your next manicure? 
I hope Wildcat brought you a cold compress and a nice cup of tea to get over the shock!

Now feet up and rest til that cut is nicely healed!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Why thank you Beaker   I already phoned NHS Direct (just to be on the safe side) and took my tetanus shots...

I could do with a lie down though, sadly the office doesn't have a comfy sofa or suitable snacks and a TV so I'll have to wait till I get home - modern offices just aren't what they should be ... 

MrW


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Have you tried moveing the bin to one side and lyeing under the desk? Works for me!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello,

I'm here too - I just Didn't get a chance to log on until now.

*Cheesy & Beaker* - I hope that you get over your tummy bugs soon. 
*Gill* - You must be so excited about starting treatment again - are you going to do anything differently this time?
*Mr Wildcat * - I am glad you pop onto our thread as you always make me smile 
*Wildcat * - Don't work too hard!

Am I right in thinking that it is only Bendy and KT actually going through treatment at the moment - we need some new recruits to our thread!!

 to all you other lovely ladies

I am waiting for A/F at the moment and she is due tommorrow. Even though I said in my post yesterday that DH and I weren't thinking about dates etc this month and just enjoying a good  because we wanted to, I can't help but have my fingers crossed that the witch won't arrive and OMG things will have worked naturally. We too fall into the "unexplained" category so anything is possible ........

Hopeful as ever

Jules xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Fingers crossed for you that AF doesn't find her way to you Jules.


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Oddly enough ... there was a time at the last big company I worked for when I was suffering a really bad nasal problem. I was getting virtually no sleep at night and by 2pm I was tired to the point of making myself ill.

In a flash of inspiration I discovered that if I power-napped in the toilets for 15 minutes I could get through the rest of the day and make it home in one piece.

All went well until one fine afternoon I nipped away from my desk for a "meeting" and rather then resting my eyes I fell completely asleep, at which point my body went all floppy and I fell off the toilet and cracked my head on the wall before sliding onto the floor in a heap. I can only hope no-one else was in the vicinity at the time - heaven only knows what they would've thought ....



Beaker said:


> Have you tried moveing the bin to one side and lyeing under the desk? Works for me!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Mr Wildcat   I hope you didn't hurt your head too much.

Beaker - thanks I hope she stays away too.

I have a question for the girls who have been through tx and got a BFN
Do you normally expect to be back to a normal cycle straight away in the first month after a BFN?  I am lucky enough to have a pretty regular cycle at 28 days which is why I was expecting A/F tomorrow or Saturday, but I hadn't thought till now that she may be a bit late while my body recovers from the previous treatment? 

Jules xxx

P.S I have  just had a lovely cuppa and a huge slice of cake - Yummy 

P.P.S not much talk on here lately about Big Brother. Who do people want to be evicted this week? I have lost interest a bit, but would probably go for Susie. Other than cooking, cleaning and drinking tea, I am not exactly sure her purpose in the house??


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Jules I am sending you  and praying that the old witch doesnt rear her ugly head, thats my bestest dream that it all just falls into place and all the money you would have spent could be exchanged for a dream holiday with our precious bundle!!

This time round I am taking the first week after ET off and the 2nd week only working afternoons, I will be munching brasil nuts and slurping pineapple juice and hopefully wont be so terrified as I know what to expect.

Although I do strongly believe that if the little mites are going to stick they will, to quote my Mum "what will be will be!", proof is around us constantly of how not to to it after all!!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Jules - that would be wonderful news, keeping everything crossed for you    

Gill - when you starting again honey?    

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks Cheesy and Gill for your  . 

Gill - you are sounding really positive which is great. 2nd time round you will be an old pro with the injections and as you say things don't seem so scary when you know what to expect. What is the difference in protocol if you are using your snow babies. I know that you have to D/R, but how long is this for, and then what drugs do you take instead of stimming?  

Jules xxx

IS IT HOME TIME YET - I don't want to be at work any more.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Me Neither Jules.............. ALWAYS wanna get out of this place   [br]: 3/08/06, 16:00Night night ladies, wanna go home to bed but gotta go round MIL to assemble 100 service sheets for the wedding and I soooooooooooooooooooooo dont fancy it 

See you all in the morning 

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Take it easy Cheesy - We've already had one papercut on here today


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Night All  

Speak tomorrow

Jules xxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Nighty Night Jules!

I am starting DR 13th Aug  for 18 days, then its onto tablets "progynova"  for about 16 days and then the awful bum bullets are back , defrost our snow bubs and bingo we are back on the rollercoaster!!

I am looking forward to trying again, its been a crappy old time of late, good things have to happen to us all surely to god!!

Take care you bunch of fab ladies oops and lads!! 

All my love Gill xxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening ladies, hope you are all well.

Gill, we haven't spoken before but wanted to wish you loads of luck with your FET.  I am doing my FET in October.  I got the call today that I should start on 150mg of aspirin from today and will be starting on 6mg of progynova, then increasing to 8mg after a few days, due to lining issues. Very daunting....I only have two snow babies so hope they thaw ok.
How many do you have?
xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi NVH lovely to speak to you!!

We have 6 frosties, I havent been told to take asprin,  may I ask what the problem with your lining is?? too thick or thin??

I am starting on 4mg then upping to 6mg, do you know what the Porgynova actually does?? I sound really dippy dont I ??

Welcome aboard my love

Gill xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill, I am not that much more knowledgeable to be honest as this is my first FET and I haven't had my implications meeting yet. No one is ever dippy when it comes to the IVF world!
Apparantly my lining is too thin, it was only 7.2mm on ET last time.  
They scanned me last week on cd 14 and cd 17 and it was only 6mm, not sure if thats enough in the natural world of having a baby, but I guess I will never find out as the reason we are going through ICSI is cause of a VR that initially did work, but now scar tissue is preventing the wrigglers from getting out.
I understand that the progynova is to increase your lining so that its nice and thick for ET, hence the reason why I am starting on 6mg and then increasing to 8mg. 
Your lining must have been fine as you are on the standard dosage.  In a medicated cycle everyone has to take it.
I hope that helps! xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

I see the site went down again for a quick 10 minutes or so  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Eek I hope not....


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

everyone's gone AWOL again


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Good morning ladies!

I have just heard from Emma and she asked me to post this - I'm sure she will be on later to fill in any details:

She is on her way home from Frimley Park hospital after she had some pains and some internal bleeding. It seems that there were 2 babies but one of the embies got itself stuck in the little bit of tube that she has on one side    Sadly she lost this one, but the other little angel has a heartbeat and seems to be a little fighter and is growing well.

She is OK though and Mr Riddle has been looking after her well. We love that man!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Emma - what a nightmare.
Sending you lots and lots of  for your little fighter and lots of  for your little angel. Hope you feel a little better soon. Take care hun

Wildcat - thanks for letting us know.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know Wildcat

Lots of love to Emma

xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Morning all  

Thanks for that wildcat. Emma we're all thinking of you. Hope you're feeling a little better.

Cheesy & Beaker hope you're feeling a bit better today too? 

Wildcat - I've got a question or two . ..  did you only have one follow up meeting, are you seeing them/nurse/Mr R  again before your treatment starts again? So did you get your drugs on that meet?
thanks Alishax


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm feeling much better thanks Alisha.
Cough is on the way out and  loosening up and my botty seems to be a little better too!

Roll on morning sickness!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Alisha

a bit better thanks, poo'ing not back to normal "yet" but less painful and I farted for the first time last night in 10 days    so I think I am on the mend except boyfriend has it now         

see if he lasts with no tablets to take     

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

That farting without the .. erm.... follow through is a glorious feeling ain't it Cheesy!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh yes Beaker   altho you do have that slight pause of concern


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

MrWildcat enters the conversation, takes a swift look at the subject matter and exits stage left  with his fingers in his ears  la-la-la-la-laaaaaa-la-la-la-la ,,,,,

(morning all!)


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning,

Emma - I am thinking of you and sending a great big hug to you and your DH  
Wildcat - thanks for letting us know.

Cheesy / Beaker - I am glad that you are both feeling better!!

Jules xxxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies

I wrote a really long post this morning, but when i went to post it, i was told there was a technical fault so it was lost  

Sad news about Em, hope she is ok, sending her lots of love and hugs.

This might sound like I'm being horrid but god works in mysterious ways and all that...maybe she had two for this reason....she has one precious one on board and i wish her all the luck.

Cheesy you must love being past 16 weeks!!

I have my scan this morning.....first follie check so here goes, tell me what you think?

right
13
12
11 x4
10
9
8 x2

Left
11 x2
8 x4
7
17 in total...will i get more next time....not that i want more but not sure if it will just stay at 17
I'm feeling happy about it all so roll on egg collection!

Bendy.xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Bendy
My follie count went up and down during the scans.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i wish there was more of us going through treatment at the mo!!

B.xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Bendy

seeing as you have minimum 3 follies checks, I would say this is fab for the first one as they grow 1-2mm each day. Very good, well done  

love
cheesyb 
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for your replies guys, i really appreciate that...

B.xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Alisha, I only had one follow up meeting, I've been told to contact them on day 1 of AF as I'm due to start frugs on day 2, I haven't been given any drugs as yet so I'm assuming I'll get them when I go in on day1/2 - I'm hoping it will work out OK as day 1 is due on a saturday!!! (typical) so I will have to wait and see and just call them when I know.

Cheesy - glad to hear your botty is beginning to work as normal again!!! 

Bendy - thats great news, you might lose a few of the small ones and gain some new ones - it seems that they do as they please! 17 is a good number, I expect you will probably get a few more though, the menopur just stimms them up to grow nicely and make new ones.

I'm surprised there aren't more ladies from woking on here as it seems to be a busy place, I guess some of the ladies don't know about this board or don't have internet access


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow it has just taken me nearly an hour to catch up on all the posts, 

Emma, sweetheart I am really sorry to hear your news but glad you have one flighter hanging on in there, fingers crossed he/she stays nice and comfy.

Bendy Well done Mrs very impressive, did I see you and your parter going into the clinic as I came out, about 10.25 this morning, have you got blond hair?

Well I have had my second follow up scan and they reckon everything is still all on plan.

I have on the Right 14,12,12,11,10,8,7 and on the left 14,14,12,11,11,10,8 and my lining is 10.1m so that is getting nice and thick.  I am slightly concerned about the sizes and reckon we might be pushed back a couple more days again as we are having ICSI and they ideally need them to be 19mm plus to make sure they are not damaged when they inject the sperm, so fingers crossed they keep growing and I am back again on monday morning for another scan.

Hope Cheesy and Beaker are feeling better today

Lucy and Nibbles, I hope you are feeling a bit better today I wish there was something I could do or say to take away all your pain and sadness, but remember one day soon the sun WILL shine through....

Wildcat/Mr Wildcat you are both a scream, and what a sensitive man you have there, your time will come I am sooooooooo sure of it - otherwise they need to put a retraction out about the clown scenerio !!!!

NVH, my lining is now 10.1mm and I have until wednesday to go, but will keep you informed.

I can't wait for you guys to all start tx again it seems quite  weird here at the moment with only Bendy and I going through the trauma!!!

Have a good day all

Ktx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i didnt see you?  Where we u?  I was wearing jeans and a black top with alittle red......im sure that would have been me.xx

Welll done on your lining.......mine is 9.3


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

9.3mm lining Bendy is great, mine was only 6.5mm on my first scan, fingers crossed for us both eh!! I am sure I am going to be delayed a couple of days as we are having ICSI they need the follies bigger so I am preparing myself for another slight set back so no doubt we will end up being on the same EC and ET days.

I was just coming up to the Car park when I saw a blond girl (who looked nice and young (less than 30) with her fella just heading in) is your fella slightly shorter than you? if so it was you I saw.

I had jeans and a brown top on, I have shoulder length brown hair with blond chunks in and was with my hubby.

When are you next back I am there on Monday at 7.40am.

Boy it is quiet on here....

ktx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yea i think that was me.....my man had a pink top on lol....

If you are ttc naturally, how many follies would you have normally....i know you only release on egg normally but i was wondering how many follies you would have?

I wish i had seen you!

I hope i was yawning or loking minging!!
B.x[br]: 4/08/06, 12:48im in on Monday at 8.40 i think


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Bendy - 17 Follies sounds brilliant for your first scan  

KT - Glad to see that everything is on track for you.

Here is a Follie dance for you both


               

Love

Jules xxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hope that works out ok Wildcat! 

Ktx and Bendy your follies and linings sound great well done.

Hi Jules

Off to Woking now for Follow up . . .


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks Jules, thats lovely!!

Im in at 9.40 actually, just checked my diary.

i spoke to a lady in there and i wondered if she came on this site....i didnt want to ask tho....[br]: 4/08/06, 12:51Alisha good luck with the follow up appiontment!!
Bendy.xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon ladies, 

I hope everyone is well, forgive me for no personals but as I am new it will take me some time to get used to everyone.  I am crap with names too, so please bare with me.

Kt - gosh your lining is good, its done really well from 6.5mm on your first scan.  Who'd of thought we would start getting envious of people's lining!  Crazy hey!!

Bendybird - 9.3mm is also very good and you have a few days to go yet. 

Did everyone get a follow up meeting after a BFN?  I had a BFN last month and am going for a FET in Oct, but haven't been called back in for a follow up with Mr C - is this right? xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bendy if I see you again I will speak to you and introduce myself - what is your real name as I will feel really strange saying hiya bendy how you doing!!! LOL

NVH I am impressed also 6.5-10.1 in 2 days, I dont know how thick it can go but fingers crossed it goes thicker between now and next friday for ET, and then hopefully it will be so thick the little embie cant escape......

Bendy, I think but dont quote me on this you only get one follie and potentially only one egg per month as not every follie has an egg in, so we are being well stimmulated.

Beaker - can you do us an update on where we all are as I found that really useful before and I was then able to do more personals as I had the safety of the update so I wasnt dropping myself in it with thinknig people where someone else...

Jules Thanks for the dance honey I am staying very positive at the moment and sloshing myway through all the water and milk.

Have a good day all

Ktx[br]: 4/08/06, 13:37Where is everyone down the pub on a friday afternoon ??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Wll wildcat has told you i nearly died the other night rushed from woking to frimley lost 2 pints of blood so had to have a blood transfusion and lost one of the 2 angels, but the 6 week scan showing a lovely bean with a strong heartbeat, after everything i have been through and he/she is hanging in there, mr r booked me in for 7 week scan next friday as only had normal nhs one so owed one if that makes sense 

Hi to everyone

Good luck bendy and kate with your e/c   

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

New list (as the old one got lost)  Let me know if anything is wrong

*Waiting to start treatment*
Luc 
Wildcat & MrWildcat 
Jules77 
gill5164 
NVH 
Nibbles 

*D/Ring*

*Stimming*
BendyBird 
Alisha 
KTx 

*E/C - 2ww*

*Beans on Board*
Cecilia - EDD? 
CheeseyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Emma79 - EDD 30/3/07 
Beaker - EDD 6/4/07 (waiting for 6 week scan)


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Mr & Mrs Wildcat  
Mrs - sorry for late reply, how about a drink next week?
And don't worry, I feel a bit chirpier now so it could even be fun


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Emma 
What a nightmare for you. Hope that little beanie is snuggling in tight - take it easy and get some rest girl!

Beaker


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma!!  
So glad you're ok!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks girls

Beaker-My edd is 30th march 2007 not long before yours


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Emma,  Glad to hear you are back with us and I am really sorry to hear of your ordeal, hopefully you are now on the mend and keeping your one little bean safe and sound.

Thanks for the list Beaker, where is everyone else, Woking is manically busy so why are there so few people on here?!!.

Anyone any idea where Minnow is and how she is doing as havent heard from her in a long time?

Ktx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

List is updated!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Kate   Good luck with e/c not long now honey   

Yeah where is minnow??  

Cheesy-Will speak to you later  

Bendy-Miss you honey how are you, loads of good follies by the sounds of it  
Emmaxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - welcome back honey - I'm glad you are OK now, we were all so worried about you.  Sending you a big   

Nibbles next week should be OK, except Tues/Weds as Mr wildcat is going to Amsterdam (lucky) and I might be visiting with a friend (or hopping in his suitcase), I will PM you.

Thanks for the list Beaker - keeps up all up to date!

Ktx, MrWildact is a scream - he makes me   every day.  He's a wonderful person and I'm very lucky to have him


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Emma,

So sorry to hear about your ordeal. It must have been so scarey.
Your little bean is already a fighter and I hope everything runs smoothly for the rest of your pregnancy.
Take good care of yourself.

NVH - I haven't had a follow up appointment after my BFN either. But as I mentioned I am waiting another month before starting again so hadn't really thought about it too much. If you would feeling happier in having a review before you start again, why not give the clinic a call and talk through your options? 

Jules xxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma - welcome back, so sorry to hear of your awful ordeal and I am pleased the outcome was a strong healthy bubba CONGRATULATIONS     ^hugme

Beaker - my EDD is 19 Jan 2007

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ooo how exciting all these due dates, lets hope we can have the biggest BFP list before the end of the year in history!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well ladies I am off now into a boring old meeting at work   then I am off home for the weekend.

Have a good weekend all and speak Monday.

Special hugs to Emma ((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi girls,

I am heading off now as well. I have quite a busy weekend - off to Thorpe Park tomorrow and then on to a BBQ.

I hope that everyone has a wonderful weekend.

Take Care

Jules xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Beaker - thanks for the update, it really helps when you are a new comer  

Jules - I called the clinic and they said they don't normally do a follow up if you are going for a FET more or less straight away.   I kinda know what the issue is anyway, but just felt a bit left out.  They don't really know what the problem was last time as they did attempt to stick, but putting it down to my lining I suppose.

KT - I am sure that your lining will be too irresistible for your beanies to resist, it will be sooo thick that the won't have much choice but to implant!  

Minow posted on another board a couple of weeks ago. She is fine, although I can't really remember what is happening with her, but I think she's still in limbo land! I hope its the same 'minow'... 

Emma - we haven't spoken before, but just wanted to say how sorry i am that you went through that horrible ordeal, but it just goes to show you how strong they can be for your little bean to have survived all that. I wish you a very happy & healthy pregnancy for you and your angel.

Everyone seems to be under Mr R and not Mr C.....I am with Mr C, anyone got any opinions?  

I am next there on the 24th August for my implications meeting about the FET.  I only have two frosties so hoping they survive the thaw!  Does anyone know what happens if they don't survive?  Do i then have to wait another couple of months to start a fresh cycle?

I'm off shortly so have a lovely weekend everyone.

Sending you lovely ladies loads of sticky


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm under Mr Riddle, but Mr C did my e/c and e/t as Mr R was on holiday. They are both very nice!  
(just in case they are reading this) 

Honestly though they both know what they are doing otherwise the clinic wouldn't get such good results!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I was under Mr Riddle and saw him once at the consultation   Mr Curtis did my E/T and he was a lovely, lovely man, very gentle, thoughtful and kind, his last words to me were "sticky vibes"  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I am the opposite, I am under Mr C but Mr R did my et and I found him really lovely.  It feels a little more personal with just the two of them, and they really do care, aswell as all the nurses.  

I did find ET hilarious though and me and dh burst out laughing when Mr R was between my legs and asked to raise the chair higher!  That will stick in my head forever!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

NVH

I can picture that only to well


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Congratulations on your bfp by the way!
Maybe Mr C has that magic touch as you and Beaker got your bfp's!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks very much NVH, the only touch I remember is the swap cleaning my womb (think it was my womb) it has the same effect on me as a person running thier nails down a black board     

But yes, he obviously had the touch   and I am mighty grateful to him for that  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh yuk!! Its one thing when they are doing the do at ec cause your asleep, but when you a wide awake and with an audience, it just throws what ever dignity you had left right out the window! 
Hmmm yes, the cleaning bit is the worst!   
I don't know about you, but I didn't want to get of the chair after the beannies were transferred!

As long as we can laugh about it, I guess we're not doing that bad!

Well providing my two frosties thaw out ok, lets hope that his magic touch works on me too!

Does anyone know if they give photo's of the embies as I forgot to ask last time! I am also a bit envious of the clinics that do the ultrasound as they are going in, as it helps the whole visualisation thing! Our cons just go in free hand!  [br]: 4/08/06, 17:33Am off now for the weekend, cool chatting and speak to you soon xx 
ps. its great chatting to people from the same clinic!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Cheesy and NVH you have both just given me too big an insight in what goes on at ET there OMG!!!!

I think I will have to just go in to my old little world and ignore the rest....

Have a good weekend all catch up with you on monday after hopefully my last progress scan its nice and early at 7.40am so I will speak to you when I get back

Take Care

Kate x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just before I log off!

Sorry kate if it was tmi!  but I didn't know what to expect on ET day & neither did dh, just lay back and think of england!!   

Good luck with your scan on Monday and fingers crossed you'll be heading for ec on weds!  

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Trying to load my little bean up so you can see him/her  

Nvh-Thanks honey good luck with your cycle 

Well im sorry but you all know how i feel about Mr R he is my hero, he even took the trouble to come to my op for a while   i spoke to chris at the clinic as want to buy him a little something she said he owns a vineyard so an expensive bottle of plonk for him me thinks  

Cheesy-Honey urgghhh nails down a chalk board   

Jules-Thanks honey good luck for this tx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

He owns a vineyard......now im liking him all of a sudden..... we could have lots of babies together, eat warm grapes in the sunset and drink wine...........ohh i love that!!  Thats fantastic!!!!

Anyways!

Em.... massive huge  gigantic  for you and dp...Im so sorry that you lost one little bean.  How wonderful that both stayed with you tho.....i bet you are so releved to have had two put back.  And when you decide to have a second baby from your   collection, you know that you are good at making them feel snug and warm.  

Ohh i want to think more about the Riddle Fiddle fantasy! LOL

Tx seems to be going well... tummy is sore today, well tender actually.  I think its all that poking around and stuff at the scans....i hope i dont over stim.

Love you all 

Bendy.xxxxx

ps i need to see you bean.........ohh thats sounding rude.....baby bean pls!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

He he bendy, you always cheer me up  not long now honey it will get worse the pain honey im afraid, but i have a good feeling about you   

Mr r has come to see me everyday its like there is a hallow around him  [fly]I LOVE MR R


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

ohh your baby bean is lovely.
Im well pleased for you Em.xx[br]: 4/08/06, 20:55He went to your house?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

NO   

I was in hospital since tuesday till today    he didnt come to my house, leah rung me from the clinic though today to see how i am, going for a 7 week scan on friday...not long till you have your eggies collected


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I was gonna say!  I see, him seeing you in hospital makes a lot more sense!!

Egg collection is one week away!!  Time has gone sooooooooooo fast its untrue.  Hoping that i get enough to freeze some for next time but if not then im happy with enough to go back this time.

ohh...o hae lost 15 pounds!  i can fit in to my little jeans again!

Bendy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well done bendy 15 pounds but you dont look big at all thought you looked tiny in your pic you posted


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I hide it well!  No, i did need to lose alittle as im not as trim as i was last year. 

So glad you are ok and you didnt die on us! in a nice, kind not taking the p*ss way.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hehe    cheers bendy, hopefully you will need to loose loads next year about 9mths time    

Off to have some chinese now honey speak to you soon 
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Had a good follow up meeting with mr R. It seems good eggs, good embryos so don't know what's not working   Short cycles possibly causing a few problems Af started on day 9 of 2ww. . . this time only thing different is maybe taking pregnl instead of  bombs but OHSS risk so dependent on eggs collected that might/might not  be used . Hey ho. But going to try again very soon. 

Emma very glad all is ok with you now sorry that you lost a little bean in that pesky part tube. A big well done for getting to this stage  . I'm very pleased you are here with us   Hope all goes well for 7 wk scan next week.

Bendy and Ktx hope your follies grow nicely this week and e/c and e/t go as planned, will have to catch up with how your doing next week - you'll be on the 2ww then! But fingers crossed and lots of sticky vibes thinking will be going on for you both 

Beaker and Cheesy hope the   sought themselves out this week.

Wishing you all (& ladies above ) a good week Jules, Gill, Wildcat, Mr Wildcat, Sarah, Nibbles, Lucy, NVH and anyone I've missed sorry if i have. 

Off on a weeks holiday......Hurray!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-Have a lovely holiday you deserve it honey   also not long now till you will be startin will be keeping everything crossed for you honey, mr r knows his stuff   

Hi to everyone else, it felt nice having a lie in this morning and waking up in my own bed. 
D/f gone food shopping cant wait till he gets back  

take care
Emmaxx


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Bloody hell Emma, what a time you've been having. Did they remove that remnant of tube? I'm looking forward to meeting Mr Riddle on monday now!

We must have had a bit of a mix up with our payment for Si's SA test last week as I paid the day before by card and then got another invoice yesterday but I rang up and they sorted it out really quickly and they sounded SO friendly on the phone and knew when we were coming in. Our original clinic was at the tiny hospital in Horsham with a very friendly nurse practitioner who was great and a lovely consultant but the surroundings were a bit cramped. With all the merger work the clinic moved up to Crawley this year and the nurse has moved on and our last IUI was a bit of a mare. We knew none of the nurses, it was on the same corridor as the antenatal clinic and I hated it. Everyone was nice but it just didn't feel right. When we got the chance to come to Woking it felt like a big cloud had lifted and that was before we'd spoken to many of them there. 

I'm filling in all the questionaire stuff this weekend and sorting out all my test results ready for them. I've spent all week fending off requests to work on monday afternoon so we don't feel we have to rush back. We're on our way!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sarah
Not sure honey forgot to ask mr r as was out of it   have my 7 week scan on friday will ask then 

Good luck for monday they are all lovely and leah and caroline really looked after me while i was waiting to go to a and e and also rung me yesterday to see how i was  
Your doing the best thing by going to woking not only because of the stats, taking them all in presents and mr r a card and a expensive bottle of wine as he is my knight in shining armour   

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi emma, I hope you're having a relaxing weekend at home after your time away. 

We've just filled in all our questions ready for tomorrow. I feel a bit anxious about it now that its so close - not sure why. 

I was wondering whether you all got your drugs from Woking or elsewhere and whether they frown on that a bit. I'm also wondering how I'm going to fit in scans at short notice at work, although they have been very good about it before.

Sarah xxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Sarah,

I felt nervous about my first appointment too, I'm sure we all do.  Its great once you have been as everything comes together and suddenly your treatment will be well underway!  

I got my drugs from Woking, i did think of shopping around for prices but for me it was just easier to get it from the pharmacy there.  I'm sure that they would be fine with you getting yours from somewhere else.

What time are you there? im there for a scan tomo at 9.30
B.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Sarah and Bendy

Sarah- i got mine from woking as easier, also the scan dates you will recieve at your implications meeting so you can book them with work way in advance  mr r is lovely he is like a school headmaster but a real softie really, as you get to know him more you understand that he is very upfront which i really like. good luck tomorrow let us know how it goes.

Bendy-How many more scans have you got left??


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Bendy thank you and Emma.

Our appointment is at 10.30 but it took Si 2 hours to get there last week for his SA so we'll be setting off early and I hope getting there early so we may see you!

Si feels very uncomfortable at these appointments so thats partly why I'm not looking forward to it. He's been concerned about going for IVF all along and I'm fairly vocal at these things and he feels ignored. So I'll be treading very carefully.

Sarah x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sarah

My d/f was the same always got up tight and ratty and didnt think we needed ivf, but after the cons appt he was a different person, so you probably will see a change once he has met with mr r good luck


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

emma so sorry to hear about whats happened but am so glad your ok and after all that still have one little   doing well. 

Lucy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning guys, as expected I am delayed again   , as my follies are not big enough for ICSI so I am having another progress scan on Wednesday and hopefully collection on Friday - I am certainly getting my monies worth of scans here!!!!!  

Therefore Bendy it looks like we will be exact cycle buddies  

My scan today showed I have a great lining 12.2mm 
and on the left 19,13,13,12,12,10,10 and on the right 16,15,11,9,9,8

However I have to say I had a different person doing my scan today to the normal lovely lady and to asy she was a bit brutal is a understatement, plus I dont think she really knew what she was doing as she seemed very much all in a dither.

Anyway as long as this all works hey ho.

Have a good day all and here is to a positive week

Kate xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Lucy-How are you honey havent spoken to you in ages??  

Kate-Ahhh im sorry honey this is sooooo frustrating this bit but at least if you have e/c friday your eggs have an extra day to divide more


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Where there is disappointment there is always a benefit !!!!  I have just had enough now as I feel very bloated and uncomfortable and look like I have a football under my top, wouldnt mind if I was pregnant but people keep giving me strange looks as if they are not sure if I am just fat or not.  You guys all mentioned your boobs got really sore was that during stimms or the 2ww as mine are fine no symptons at all....


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I had no symptoms at all (apart from a headache) during stimms hun. I was also delayed a week for e/c hun and look at me now 
Its for the best and you just have to stay +ve - you'll get there in the end!

Deb


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-I had sore boobs from stimms right through to now but everyone is different


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Emma - lovely scan photo  

Ktx - I didnt have sore boobs on stimmers but I certainly did on 2 ww   sorry it has been delayed but all for the better to get the needed requirement and end result   plus I was very, very, bloated on stimmers, bigger than what I am now  

Hello to all you other super ladies   

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Thanks honey, have my 7 week scan at woking this friday so hopefully bubs has grown a lot more   
Not long till your wedding honey, how is everything going ??


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks guys, just getting a bit bored with all this at the moment, dates changing all the time my diary is starting to look like a tippex factory!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

tippex factory


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I put all mine in in pen - then just crossed them out


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beaker-When is your 6 week scan is it this friday i will be there too for my 7 week scan


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

No - its not til a week on wednesday. I'm going loop de loop waiting


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeh things are going ok thanks Emma, busy most evenings doing last minute stuff and I finish work Thursday week at 12.30pm and cant wait, need a break, tension has been building between Simon and me lately   various reasons I wont go into but need a break  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh cheesy its the build up to the wedding, icsi etc etc you are doing soooooo much in such little time honey, once your on honeymoon you will be able to breath again and only have to think about bubs you know where i am if you need a chat 

Beaker-How come they are doing your 6 week scan so late, they normally do it on the day your 6 weeks


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

It was the first date they had available Emma - I'll take what I can get 

Cheesy - Dh and I were evil towards each other in the build up to the wedding - its pre nuptual jitters! It'll go once that rings on ya finger !


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beaker- 

Cheesy-Everything will be fine honey


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Just got back from woking, had my progress scan...

left- 16, 15, 14, 12, 11, 11 and on my right- 20,17, 17, 15, 15, 13x3 12, 12, so i lost one since Friday but they said this is normal.  My lining was 11.3 i think.

Hope they look ok to you guys !

Cheesy i hope you enjoy your break...what with ICSI and getting married you defiantly need one!  I'm having a short week at work this week as my tum is a little tender and with all the lifting of children and them running into me i thought it might be a good idea.  I'm a wimp!!

KTx  we will be testing on the 28th August together......hopefully!  Sorry it has been pushed back again.  Will we see each other on Fri?  getting there for 7am will be a nightmare so sorry if i look rough!!!!

I might ask if we can have some monies taken off the bill as i wont need an anesthetic for EC as I'll be so tired i will sleep right through    

Love to you all.xx

Bendy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Looks good to me Bendy


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Bendy - I was so wired I wanted to see what they were doing for e/c Shame cos I had the most lovely sleep in ages under the GA!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma what time is your scan on Friday?

B.x


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

*Emma * - I am glad to see you back to your chatty self - a good sign that you are feeling better!
*Alisha* - Have a fabulous holiday.
*Sarah* - good luck with your first appointment, I am sure that once you talk through the whole IVF process with Mr R, Si will feel happier about you going down this path. 
*KT* - I know it is frustrating with your dates being delayed, but the clinic has your best interests in mind so just keep positive. It also means you and Bendy with be exact cycle buddies which is lovely. 
*Cheesy * - Not long till your wedding. The build up is always stressful but I know it will be worth it. Got my fingers crossed for good weather for you.

 to Beaker, Wildcat, Luc, NVH, Nibbles, Gill and anyone else I have forgotten!

As for me, I went to Thorpe Park on Saturday and had a great time. A/F was due but hadn't shown up on Saturday morning. You know that trying to get pregnant is taking over your life when you have to do a Pee test before you can go to a theme park! I knew I wouldn't enjoy the day wondering if it was safe to go on the rides incase I was pregnant as AF hadn't arrived so did the test to be sure. Negative as expected, but was the right thing to do so that I could go on all the roller costers worry free. Met up with some friends and had a wonderful day. 
 still isn't here which is unusual and a pain when you want her to arrive so you are closer to starting treatment again.

I am fed up of work at the moment. My job is ok, but I feel like I have been in a rut for a few years. I thought by now I would have packed it in to be a full time mom so I haven't looked for anything else. I am still here 4 years later, just plodding along and waiting..... Roll on Friday.

Anyway I hope that everyone has a good week.

*KT/Bendy* -    for E/C on Friday. Come on Follies grow nice and strong and linings get nice and thick.

Laters

Jules xxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow Bendy What large Follies you have - I sound like Little Red Riding Hood!!!!!

Its a shame our test date will be the 28th as its my birthday on the 27th so I am bound to test early  

Cheesy, don't worry about you and your other half having words at the moment, you are doing all the most stressful things at once dont forget all you need to add to that is moving house too   I am sure when you get to the 20th you will wander what all the fuss was about and wish the day was here again.

Em glad to hear you sound more like your old self again, might get to meet you on Friday when Bendy and I are there.

Why is today going so SLLLLLOOOOOOWWWWWLLLLLYYYYY

kx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Sounds good to me honey   they will grow loads between now and friday  i will be having my scan at 1pm so you maybe on your way home and may not see you as you will be down the other end of the hospital 

Jules-I will do an a/f dance for you            hope that works honey


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I agree today is going so slow.........


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

OMG im so emotional i just cried to a david grey song on mtv     

LOL

b.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-   its the hormones my sweet


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,63029.msg850321.html#msg850321


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon everyone, gosh being in limbo land stinks when everyone is getting on with their cycles   but then
again, it means I am free for a while!   Counting down the days to my lovely holiday to Thailand and counting
the calories too! must loose some pounds so its on the mini trampolene for me every night this week!   

Bendy - wow, great follies and lining!
Jules - sorry af hasn't shown, she is a right pain in the butt!
Beaker/Emma - how exciting having your scans! wish it was me!!!!!!!!!!!
Cheesy - You're bound to be stressed, if getting married and IVF wasn't stressful enough on its own, you are doing
them together!  you will definately deserve a medal afterwards!
Emma - you made me laugh about Mr R, I only saw him once and that was for my ET. Cute piccie too!

Hope you all had a lovely weekend and yep today is going sooooooooo slowly KT!! 

Sorry if i've missed anyone but sending you a huge   
xx


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Just got home. Couldn't work out whether I saw you or not Bendy but we got to clinic at 10am so maybe we saw you leaving. In fact we made it to woking by 9.30 by going via Guildford so we were sat in the carpark in the mini from then

We had a chat with Catherine to go through our history then met Mr Riddle who was great, you were spot on Emma! Si thought what he said made sense and he's happy to start us on IVF. We had a long chat about the implications of my weight and although he said we can proceed with treatment he would encourage me to lose more because of the impact on a pregnancy and baby as well as the success rate of the treatment. We talked about an increased risk of congenital cardiac defects in the baby which I hadn't been aware of before. I thought his comments were very constructive and he said they had no set limits on weight. 

We also talked about embryo transfer and multiple births as we are very concerned about having twins. Si and I will talk about it ourselves but I think we pretty much decided that for a first go we would only have one put back despite my age. Mr Riddle felt we should not expect to have any embryos to freeze. 

Having had a miscarriage he recommended lupus testing and anticardiolipin testing which we had done straight afterwards and the plan is to start on my next cycle as I'm already on day 11 of this one and my cycles are short. 

Si was ok but found the waiting around too long as his phone wouldn't work in the hospital and he works single handed. Hopefully he'll only have to go back for the implications meeting and egg collection so he should cope with that ok. 

I feel a bit knackered as I'd got myself all wound up beforehand so I'm going to have a lazy afternoon and look forward to my next appt on the 5th of September!

Sarah


----------

